# Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?



## rheinfischer70 (21. September 2015)

Hallo,
nachdem ich gelesen habe, dass trotz der bedrohlichen Bestandssituation immer noch Aalbesatz in Talsperren und Gewässersystemen ohne Abwandermöglichkeit besetzt werden, frage ich mich, ob dies noch zu rechtfertigen ist.

http://angeln-im-sauerland.de/fileadmin/pdf-datei/Fischbesatzplan_2015_neu.pdf

In Zeiten, wo wir Angler wegen Releasen, Setzkescher, Wettangeln, leb. Köderfisch .... richtig Ärger bekommen können, setzen Fischereiverbände und Vereine aus fischereilichen Gründen immer noch Aale oberhalb von Wasserkraftketten oder in Gewässern ohne Abwanderungsmöglichkeiten ein.

Dies verstehe ich ebensowenig wie die Welsangler, die aus Bequemlichkeit Aal als Köder verwenden.
Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## jranseier (21. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> setzen Fischereiverbände und Vereine aus fischereilichen Gründen immer noch Aale oberhalb von Wasserkraftketten oder in Gewässern ohne Abwanderungsmöglichkeiten ein.



Dies ist meiner Meinung nach weder moralisch nocht sonst wie vertretbar, da der Aal vom Aussterben bedroht ist. Wenn, dann sollten die Verbände gemeinsam mit der EU den Aal schützen und entsprechende Lebensräume schaffen, damit er die Zeit bis zur großen Reise wohlbehütet überlebt, d.h. kein Abfischen im großen Stil an den Mündungen der Flüsse (sowohl von Glas- als auch Blankaalen). Eine weitere notwendige Maßnahme wäre den Aal ganzjährig zu schonen.

ranseier


----------



## Andal (21. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Siehe Norwegen: Kein Aalfang für niemand. Ohne Ausnahme!


----------



## Revilo62 (21. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Andal schrieb:


> Siehe Norwegen: Kein Aalfang für niemand. Ohne Ausnahme!



|good:

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Grizzl (21. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Ich sehe das Problem nicht wirklich.

Wenn man sich bspw. einen Jahresschein kauft, dann zahlt man doch letztendlich einen Teil in die Verbandskasse für Hege, Bestands, Sauberkeitsmaßnahmen etc. .

Selbe Prinzip wie im Forellenpuff. Ich zahle Eintritt und erwarte mindestens dass er für mich 5-7 Forellen ins Becken schmeißt.
Überlebens-/Fortpflanzungsmöglichkeiten gleich Null.

Um den Aalbestand im Gewässer zu bewahren muss nun mal besetzt werden. Daher auch der hohe Besatz.
Da es sich von Beginn an um Zuchtaale handelt... worüber reden wir hier egtl. dann noch... 

Sarkastisch gesehen zieht es sie in das Aquarium wo sie geboren wurden. Kurz und knapp ins Sauerland


----------



## Fr33 (21. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Solange diverse Nationen zu Haufen Glasaale fangen und als Delikatessen verarbeiten mache ich mir da keine moralischen Gedanken........

Egal ob mit Klimaschutz usw... solange nicht alle an einem Strang ziehen, sehe ich keinen Sinn in sowas,...


----------



## W-Lahn (21. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Grizzl schrieb:


> Da es sich von Beginn an um Zuchtaale handelt... worüber reden wir hier egtl. dann noch...



Zuchtaale!? Man kann Aale nicht züchten |uhoh:....


----------



## Fr33 (21. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Zuchtaale!? Man kann Aale nicht züchten |uhoh:....




Züchten geht bestimmt.... ist aber beim Aal bestimmt extrem teuer! 
Denke wenn, dann fischt man die Glasaale ab und zieht die dann in Zuchtbecken auf....


----------



## Andal (21. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Genau und wenn mal im Rhein ein Lachs hergeht, dann hau ihm ruhig eine über den Schädel. Das wird nämlich auch nix, oder vielleicht nur vielleicht. #q


----------



## Grizzl (21. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Zuchtaale!? Man kann Aale nicht züchten |uhoh:....



dann informiere dich mal richtig


----------



## W-Lahn (21. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Züchten geht bestimmt.... ist aber beim Aal bestimmt extrem teuer!
> Denke wenn, dann fischt man die Glasaale ab und zieht die dann in Zuchtbecken auf....



Geht bestimmt...nicht |rolleyes Zumindest mit anguila anguila...


----------



## rippi (21. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Solange diverse Nationen zu Haufen Glasaale fangen und als Delikatessen verarbeiten mache ich mir da keine moralischen Gedanken........
> 
> Egal ob mit Klimaschutz usw... solange nicht alle an einem Strang ziehen, sehe ich keinen Sinn in sowas,...



Der Aalbesatz stammt ebenfalls davon? Also kein sinnvolles Argument. Und während diese Nationen den Fisch komplett verwerten, stirbt ein nicht unbeträchtlicher Teil der für Besätze groß gezogen wird. Also im Prinzip sind die genauso wie du, nur das deren Verwertung um ein Vielfaches effizienter ist.


----------



## W-Lahn (21. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Grizzl schrieb:


> dann informiere dich mal richtig



Dann klär mich doch mal bitte auf, würde mich freuen wenn es endlich möglich wäre!


----------



## rippi (21. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Geht bestimmt...nicht |rolleyes Zumindest mit anguila anguila...



Doch geht! Wurde bereits durchgeführt, die Zucht scheiterte aber daran das man die Aallarven nicht ernähren konnte.

 In vitro ist alles möglich! Wirklich alles!


----------



## Lajos1 (21. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Hallo, 

dass man Aale züchten kann (ich meine den europäischen Aal) ist mir neu. Aber man lernt ja nie aus.
Ich wäre an einer schriftlichen Quelle interessiert, in welcher das dargestellt wird.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## ZaphodB (21. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



rippi schrieb:


> Doch geht! Wurde bereits durchgeführt, die Zucht scheiterte aber daran das man die Aallarven nicht ernähren konnte.



Also geht es nicht...


----------



## W-Lahn (21. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



rippi schrieb:


> Doch geht! Wurde bereits durchgeführt, die Zucht scheiterte aber daran das man die Aallarven nicht ernähren konnte.
> 
> In vitro ist alles möglich! Wirklich alles!


"die Zucht scheiterte aber daran das man die Aallarven nicht ernähren konnt" Also hat die Zucht nicht funktioniert :q
Man kann Aale  nicht züchten!


----------



## Sharpo (21. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nachdem ich gelesen habe, dass trotz der bedrohlichen Bestandssituation immer noch Aalbesatz in Talsperren und Gewässersystemen ohne Abwandermöglichkeit besetzt werden, frage ich mich, ob dies noch zu rechtfertigen ist.
> 
> http://angeln-im-sauerland.de/fileadmin/pdf-datei/Fischbesatzplan_2015_neu.pdf
> ...




Durch irgendeine Regenrinne wird der Aal bestimmt Wandern können.


----------



## rippi (21. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Es gibt das Buch Eel Biology das frei im Springer-Verlag einsehbar ist, das bezieht sich zwar stark auf den Japanischen Aal (Anguilla japonica) es gibt jedoch auch einige Querverweise zu Anguilla anguilla


----------



## rippi (21. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> "die Zucht scheiterte aber daran das man die Aallarven nicht ernähren konnt" Also hat die Zucht nicht funktioniert :q
> Man kann Aale nicht züchten!



Handelt es sich bei der Zucht nicht nur um die gezielte und kontrollierte Fortpflanzung? 
 Das Überleben ist soweit ich weiß nicht zwingend notwendig. Auch wenn das natürlich der Sinn sein sollte. Auch vom ethischen Standpunkt betrachtet.


----------



## W-Lahn (21. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



rippi schrieb:


> Es gibt das Buch Eel Biology das frei im Springer-Verlag einsehbar ist, das bezieht sich zwar stark auf den Japanischen Aal (Anguilla japonica) es gibt jedoch auch einige Querverweise zu Anguilla anguilla



Es mag Querverweise geben, aber gibt es auch einen Beleg für die erfolgreiche Nachzucht?


----------



## Andal (21. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Meines Wissens hat es bei diesem Frankensteining noch nie einen Aal gegeben, der es quasi aus der Petrischale zum adulten Fisch gebracht hat. Es geht also nicht.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Man sollte auch zwischen einer Paarung, die wohl tatsächlich unter Laborbedingungen schon gelungen ist und Zucht unterscheiden!
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Kollege Grizzl etwas von Farmaalen gehört hat und daraus messerscharf, auf eine Zucht schließt.

Jürgen


----------



## W-Lahn (21. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Man sollte auch zwischen einer Paarung, die wohl tatsächlich unter Laborbedingungen schon gelungen ist und Zucht unterscheiden!
> Ich gehen mal davon aus, dass Kollege Grisly etwas von Farmaalen gehört hat und daraus messerscharf auf eine Zucht schließt.
> 
> Jürgen


"Kollege Grisly" hat nicht von Farmaalen gehört sondern von einer vermutlich streng geheimen Zucht im Sauerland |bigeyes


----------



## XBing (21. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

In diesen  Threat hat "u-see fischer" einen link zu einer interessanten Übersicht gestellt.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

@XBing, danke!
Also doch Zucht, die Larven haben sogar ganze 20 Tage überlebt!





Kaufhold_künstliche Aalvermehrung Seddin 2013.pdf

Jürgen


----------



## Korallenplaty (21. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Ich sehe den Aalbesatz in Gewässer ohne Abwanderungsmöglichkeit als vertretbar an. Ich denke nämlich, dass der Anteil der sich dadurch nicht vermehren kann, keineswegs Auswirkungen auf die aktuelle Situation hat! 

Wie schon von anderen erwähnt, müsste gesetzlich etwas gegen die Glasaalabfischung getan werden.


----------



## Lajos1 (21. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Hallo,

das ist aber alles noch im Experimentierstadium, von einer erfolgreichen Zucht meilenweit entfernt und ob jemals wirklich was daraus wird steht in den Sternen.
Also, es gibt keinen Aalbesatz aus gezüchteten Aalen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (21. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Das ist doch alles Wischiwaschi. Irgend etwas zwischen des Fuggers Hund und dem Floriansprinzip.

Entweder wird der Aal in Ruhe gelassen und zwar von allen und jedem, oder halt Feuer frei, bis auch der letzte Schlängler gefressen, eingedost, oder zerhächselt ist. Entweder oder. Mit ein "bisserl schwanger" gehts garantiert in die Hose und schafft Unfrieden!


----------



## Korallenplaty (21. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Andal schrieb:


> Das ist doch alles Wischiwaschi. Irgend etwas zwischen des Fuggers Hund und dem Floriansprinzip.
> 
> Entweder wird der Aal in Ruhe gelassen und zwar von allen und jedem, oder halt Feuer frei, bis auch der letzte Schlängler gefressen, eingedost, oder zerhächselt ist. Entweder oder. Mit ein "bisserl schwanger" gehts garantiert in die Hose und schafft Unfrieden!



Damit könnte ich mich anfreunden. Aber auch dann finde ich einen Aalbesatz in Teiche usw. moralisch vertretbar, wenn auch nicht wirklich sinnvoll.

Ich habe übrigens beobachtet, dass viele Fischverkäufer aus Artenschutzgründen keinen Aal mehr anbieten.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (21. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Grizzl schrieb:


> dann informiere dich mal richtig


Sagt der Richtige ....

Zum Thema, das einzige was wirklich was nützen würde wäre wie bereits gesagt das komplette Fangverbot (besonders von Glasaalen). Hat beim Kormoran doch auch innerhalb kürzester Zeit "Erfolg" gebracht.


----------



## Revilo62 (21. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Korallenplaty schrieb:


> Damit könnte ich mich anfreunden. Aber auch dann finde ich einen Aalbesatz in Teiche usw. moralisch vertretbar, wenn auch nicht wirklich sinnvoll.
> 
> Genausowenig vertretbar wie der Besatz mit Wallern, weil eigentlich nicht in solchen Gewässern heimisch, wenn dann vielleicht in Überschwemmungsgebieten, wenn keine Abwanderung möglich, dann auch keine Zuwanderung möglich
> 
> ...


----------



## phirania (21. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Leute dann kauft Euren Aal doch hier....

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...h.html&usg=AFQjCNGJu88xpqk0d3R-CHyIzW91FkXFQQ


----------



## Sharpo (21. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Andal schrieb:


> Das ist doch alles Wischiwaschi. Irgend etwas zwischen des Fuggers Hund und dem Floriansprinzip.
> 
> Entweder wird der Aal in Ruhe gelassen und zwar von allen und jedem, oder halt Feuer frei, bis auch der letzte Schlängler gefressen, eingedost, oder zerhächselt ist. Entweder oder. Mit ein "bisserl schwanger" gehts garantiert in die Hose und schafft Unfrieden!



Du sagst es.

BW Aal- Fangverbot bzw. Mindestmaß 50cm
NRW Mindestmaß 50cm
Nds Mindestmaß 35cm

Alles klar?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (21. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



phirania schrieb:


> Leute dann kauft Euren Aal doch hier....
> 
> https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCEQFjAAahUKEwiQwsvL7YjIAhWoa3IKHawkDkI&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.fiedlers-fischmarkt.de%2Ffrischfisch.html&usg=AFQjCNGJu88xpqk0d3R-CHyIzW91FkXFQQ


Erklär mal, bin scheinbar zu dumm es zu verstehen.


----------



## Lucioperca17 (22. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

ja ja das Thema Moral ist so ne Sache...!
ich finde man kann auch alles übertreiben.wo fangen wir da an und wo hören wir auf? muss ich jetzt schon ein schlechtes gewissen haben wenn ich einen aal aus einem stehenden gewässer fangen will oder was?
man muss es schon auch noch ein bisschen aus anglerischer sicht sehen das ganze.sind wir nun naturschützende angler oder naturschützer die nebenher noch ein bisschen angeln,aber am besten nur rein einheimische fische und am besten keinen töten etc.?

bei uns ist folgender zustand: 
wir haben im Neckar noch -relativ-viele aale.es ist aber auch ein deutlicher Abwärtstrend bemerkbar,wird aber auch nachbesetzt.

wenn ein kleiner teil des besatzes auch in einen unserer seen besetzt wird freut mich das,warum?

weil ich raubfischangler bin und diese dort zu dicken breitkopfaalen abwachsen,im Neckar jedoch meist dünne spitzkopfaale bleiben und kaum auf köfi gehen.

also wie gesagt: beim angeln muss man nur weit genug bohren,dann wird man immer was verwefliches oder unmoralisches finden.den Angler will ich sehn der nix macht was in irgendeiner weise unmoralisch wäre-das gleiche gilt aber für die natur-und tierschützer.und sei es nur dass sie ne alte karre fahren mit mächtig CO2 ausstoss oder Lederschuhe tragen usw.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (22. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Der Aal laicht nur einmal, lässt sich nicht vermehren und ist extrem selten geworden bzw. vom Aussterben bedroht. Deswegen halte ich Besatz aus rein fischereilichen Gründen ohne die Möglichkeit der Reproduktion für egoistisch und Wasser auf Mühlen von Peta und Co. Wenn sowas in der Presse breitgetreten wird, sag ich nur gute Nacht


----------



## Lucioperca17 (22. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Der Aal laicht nur einmal, lässt sich nicht vermehren und ist extrem selten geworden bzw. vom Aussterben bedroht. Deswegen halte ich Besatz aus rein fischereilichen Gründen ohne die Möglichkeit der Reproduktion für egoistisch und Wasser auf Mühlen von Peta und Co. Wenn sowas in der Presse breitgetreten wird, sag ich nur gute Nacht



dann sollte man erstmal in der presse veröffentlichen wieviel aale durch wehre und turbinen beim abwandern getötet werden und sich darum kümmern als um den Promillesatz den angler in seen besetzen.diese haben immerhin die Möglichkeit steinalt zu werden und nicht im laichreifen alter zerhäckselt zu werden.


----------



## Taxidermist (22. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



> egoistisch und Wasser auf Mühlen von Peta und Co. Wenn sowas in der Presse breitgetreten wird, sag ich nur gute Nacht



Ich finde die andauernde Bangemache schon fast paranoid!
Wobei gerade im Falle des Aal, weil ohne Kuscheltierimage, dass Spendensammeln wohl schwer sein wird.

Jürgen


----------



## rippi (22. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Lucioperca17 schrieb:


> dann sollte man erstmal in der presse veröffentlichen wieviel aale durch wehre und turbinen beim abwandern getötet werden und sich darum kümmern als um den Promillesatz den angler in seen besetzen.*diese haben immerhin die Möglichkeit steinalt zu werden* und nicht im laichreifen alter zerhäckselt zu werden.



Darf ich mal fragen: Worin besteht für dich der Sinn des Lebens eines Aals?

 Ja ich will hier wirklich wilde Grundsatzdiskussionen führen


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Ihr könnte gerne wilde Grundstzdiskussionen führen, solange ihr euch an Regeln und Nettiquette haltet.
Sobalds persönlich wird (von und warum auch immer, wer angefangen hat oder nicht aufhört) gibts Stress und Punkte.

Bitte also Regeln und Ton beachten.
Danke..


----------



## Lucioperca17 (22. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



rippi schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen: Worin besteht für dich der Sinn des Lebens eines Aals?
> 
> *Ja ich will hier wirklich wilde Grundsatzdiskussionen führen*




*ich nicht.ich will fische fangen*.

 die antwort kannst du jedoch in meinem vorigen post bereits rauslesen.thema angler/naturschützer.


----------



## Revilo62 (22. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



rippi schrieb:


> Darf ich mal fragen: Worin besteht für dich der Sinn des Lebens eines Aals?
> 
> Ja ich will hier wirklich wilde Grundsatzdiskussionen führen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (22. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Jetzt wird es gefährlich. 
Philosophieren über den Sinn des Lebens eines Fisches.

(Sinn: Mir gut zu munden.)

Wo ist eigentlich das Problem Aal in geschlossenen Gewässern zu besetzen? 
Versteh ich net. 
Fast jeder Hund, Katze, Vogel etc. im Haushalt  hat keine Chance sich jemals zu reproduzieren.

Aber beim Aal ist dies nun verwerflich? |bigeyes


----------



## Lucioperca17 (22. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es gefährlich.
> Philosophieren über den Sinn des Lebens eines Fisches.
> 
> (Sinn: Mir gut zu munden.)
> ...


 
 |good:

 zumal ja beides gemacht wird.besatz auch bzw. vor allem in gewässer wo sie abwandern können.


----------



## Sharpo (22. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> rippi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Darf ich mal fragen: Worin besteht für dich der Sinn des Lebens eines Aals?
> ...


----------



## Lucioperca17 (22. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

wie gesagt wenn man so anfängt kommt man irgendwann vom 100. ins 1000.
nehmen wir mal an ich fange einen dicken aal am see ohne abwanderungsmöglichkeit.und nun?
ist es unmoralisch ihn zu töten und zu essen weil es nur noch wenige gibt? oder ist es unmoralisch ihn zu releasen weil er sich eh nicht fortpflanzen kann? oder ist es gar unmoralisch auf jenen aal gezielt zu angeln? und wenn er jetzt als Beifang ranging? oder ist es moralisch gut weil ich ihm ja dann nicht im fliesswasser nachstelle? 
also da mach ich mir in dem fall jetzt eher Gedanken wann und auf was er wohl am besten beisst...


----------



## oberfranke (22. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Der Aal oder der Huchen ist nicht vom Aussterben bedroht bzw stark rückläufig weil der  Angler ihn fängt. Genauso wenig ist Rebhuhn oder Feldhase vom Aussterben bedroht weil der Jäger ihn schießt. 
Was wäre denn wenn es keine Angler und keine Jäger mehr gebe? 
Es gebe weder Aal noch  Huchen weder Rebhuhn noch Hase mehr. 
Angeln und Jagd ist Naturschutz - schwarze Schafe gibt es auf jeder Seite- darum geht es aber nicht. 
Wohl niemand käme auf die Idee jedes Jahr Millionen für den Besatz von Fischen auszugeben die zum  Großteil in den Hälsen von Kormoranen, Turbinen der Kraftwerke usw. verschwinden oder für Hasen die von Füchsen gefressen bzw. im Straßenverkehr das Opfer von Michelin und Bridgestone werden. 

Ich habe noch nie einem dieser selbsternannten Tier- und/oder Naturschützer bei aktiven Tier- und/oder Naturschutz gesehen. Aber schon viele die sich hinstellen demonstrieren und fordern das andere was machen müssen. Genauso wenig wie ich einen sogenannten Feinschmecker erlebt habe der sich darüber Gedanken macht was mit  dem Stör ist wo sein Kaviar, die Fasanenbrust oder die Glasaale auf seinem Teller herkommen. Nur warum die so unverschämt teuer sind. Hmmmh- achja- da war doch Wer!?!   Na klar der Angler und der Jäger der alles blutrünstig abschlachtet und somit die Bestände von Nemo, Bambi und Klopfer ausrottet. Ich hab nen Schuldigen.
Dazu noch nen richtig  dankbaren Schuldigen der sich sofort mit gegenseitigen Selbstvorwürfen selbst ein schlechtes Gewissen einredet.


----------



## Stulle (22. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Andal schrieb:


> Siehe Norwegen: Kein Aalfang für niemand. Ohne Ausnahme!


Ich wäre dafür


----------



## rippi (22. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es gefährlich.
> Philosophieren über den Sinn des Lebens eines Fisches.
> 
> (Sinn: Mir gut zu munden.)
> ...


Naja Hund und Katze sind ja recht stark domestiziert. Daher die Äpfel und Birnen Problematik. Vögel nun ja ist Art abhängig. Spannend wird diese Frage erst in der Aquaristik/Terraristik, hier kommt es recht häufig vor, dass Leute Wildfänge halten, was imo solange in Ordnung ist, solange die Art nicht gefährdet ist oder eine Nachzucht bei der Haltung möglich ist, dieses ggf. sogar der Arterhaltung dient. So ist das z.B. bei einigen regional vorkommenden Killifischarten. Aber das gehört hier nicht rein. 

 Nun zum Aal in einen geschlossenen Gewässer: Ein Aale gehört einfach nicht in ein geschlossenes Gewässer. Das hat folgenden Grund: Die Evolution hat dies einfach nicht ergeben. Viele regen sich über Grundeln, Katzenwelse, Blaubandbärblinge oder sonstige Neozoen auf, der Aal übernimmt aber diese Rolle in geschlossenen Gewässern ebenfalls. Er ist dort Gebietsfremd und stellt eine Bedrohung für dort vorhandene Arten dar, z.B Flusskrebse oder eine endemische Coregonen Art.

 Polemisch möchte ich dich nun fragen: Darf ich Schwarzmundgrundel in alle Bäche und Seen besetzen in denen sie noch nicht vorgedrungen ist? 
 Das ganze hätte natürlich einen Sinn: Sie würden mir gut munden?


----------



## blassauge (22. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Sehr geile Diskussion.
Ich habe da auch eine Meinung....Ich stelle gern dem Aal nach, ob in geschlossenen Gewässern oder im Fluss. Ein  schlechtes Gewissen habe ich nicht. 

*Warum?* 

*1.* Solange sich einige Völker der Erde getrocknete Glasaale an die "Pfeife" schmieren damit es besser klappt und dadurch ein hoher Prozentsatz der Glasaale gar nicht erst in die Flüsse kommt....

*2. *Die netten Fischer alles mit Reusen zupflastern und rausholen was geht als ob es kein Morgen mehr gibt...

*3.* Der Aal zu 50-90% (Tendenz steigend) mit dem Schwimmblasen- wurm infiziert ist und somit seine Reise in die ewigen Laichgründe gar nicht schaffen kann...(s. http://www.welt.de/newsticker/dpa_n...eppter-Parasit-bedroht-Europaeische-Aale.html )...

*4.*...der beste Grund...weil ich mit meinem Fangerfolg (max. 2-5 im Jahr LOL) ganz sicher KEINEN Einfluss auf den Bestand habe...

Also um auf den Anfang der Diskussion zurück zu kommen. Immer rein mit den Satzaalen auch in stehende Gewässer.

Wenn es so kommen sollte dass es ein Aalfangverbot gibt -vorausgesetzt für ALLE ohne Ausnahme- könnte ich mich zumindest für eine gewisse Zeit damit anfreunden. ABER: das bringt ja auch nichts weil wir ja die ganzen Aal-Mixer in Betrieb haben.


----------



## Sharpo (22. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



rippi schrieb:


> Naja Hund und Katze sind ja recht stark domestiziert. Daher die Äpfel und Birnen Problematik. Vögel nun ja ist Art abhängig. Spannend wird diese Frage erst in der Aquaristik/Terraristik, hier kommt es recht häufig vor, dass Leute Wildfänge halten, was imo solange in Ordnung ist, solange die Art nicht gefährdet ist oder eine Nachzucht bei der Haltung möglich ist, dieses ggf. sogar der Arterhaltung dient. So ist das z.B. bei einigen regional vorkommenden Killifischarten. Aber das gehört hier nicht rein.
> 
> Nun zum Aal in einen geschlossenen Gewässer: Ein Aale gehört einfach nicht in ein geschlossenes Gewässer. Das hat folgenden Grund: Die Evolution hat dies einfach nicht ergeben. Viele regen sich über Grundeln, Katzenwelse, Blaubandbärblinge oder sonstige Neozoen auf, der Aal übernimmt aber diese Rolle in geschlossenen Gewässern ebenfalls. Er ist dort Gebietsfremd und stellt eine Bedrohung für dort vorhandene Arten dar, z.B Flusskrebse oder eine endemische Coregonen Art.
> 
> ...




Die Evolution hat dies nicht ergeben?
Das hakt ein wenig.
Weil in der Evolution diese geschlossenen Gewässer nicht immer geschlossene Gewässer waren/ sind.
In der "Evolution" treten nun auch mal Flüsse, Bäche etc. in regelmäßigen Abständen über die Ufer und überschwemmen auch "geschlossene" Seen.
Ermöglichen somit ein Abwandern der Aale und anderes Getier.


Und da auch unsere Flüsse nicht im Fluss sind....
Wieder eine Fischart ausgerottet.


----------



## Andal (22. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

"In sich geschlossene Gewässer...!". Das wären dann ja z.B. Kiesgruben. Klar, da kommt der Aal nicht natürlich vor. Aber da kommt normalerweise überhaupt kein Fisch natürlich vor, wenn ich das mal bemerken darf, weil ja die Kiesgrube auch nicht natürlich ist. Eigentlich müsste man ja so eine Kiesgrube nach dem auskiesen mit irgendetwas zuschütten, z.B Bauschutt, und wieder auffüllen, oder nicht!?

Wenn an anderer Stelle beklagt wird, dass in unseren Verbänden zu wenige wirkliche Angler sitzen und wenn ich mir dann aber durchlese, was so mancher wirkliche Angler in Sachen Aal und Aalschutz von sich gibt, dann bin ich direkt froh, dass in den Verbänden keine wirklichen Angler, sondern nur beliebig austauschbare Berufsfunktionäre hocken!

Darum nochmal: Lasst den Aal entweder vollkommen in Ruhe, oder rottet ihn mit aus. Total egal. Aber bitte ehrlich zu dem stehen, was ihr da macht.


----------



## rippi (22. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Hmm na gut ihr habt mich überzeugt. Man sollte Fische nicht beim laichen unterstützen. Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf den März wenn ich die Hechte über ihren Laichgebieten ganz einfach wegfangen kann und auf den Oktober/November wo ich dann braune Mefos ziehe wie sonst was. Denn wenn ich mich nicht um das Laichen der Aale kümmern muss, dann muss ich das für andere Fische auch nicht. Kann ja auch sein das in der Zeit Industrieabfälle in den Fluss/Teich geleitet werden und dadurch die Jungfische oder so sterben oder so was. Und ich meine wenn sich die Industrie oder Kraftwerke nicht dran halten, dann brauch ich das als Angler auch nicht. Naja ich will jetzt nochmal an den Rhein fahren und Maifische und Störe fangen.


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (22. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Andal schrieb:


> "In sich geschlossene Gewässer...!". Das wären dann ja z.B. Kiesgruben. Klar, da kommt der Aal nicht natürlich vor. Aber da kommt normalerweise überhaupt kein Fisch natürlich vor, wenn ich das mal bemerken darf, weil ja die Kiesgrube auch nicht natürlich ist. Eigentlich müsste man ja so eine Kiesgrube nach dem auskiesen mit irgendetwas zuschütten, z.B Bauschutt, und wieder auffüllen, oder nicht!?
> 
> Wenn an anderer Stelle beklagt wird, dass in unseren Verbänden zu wenige wirkliche Angler sitzen und wenn ich mir dann aber durchlese, was so mancher wirkliche Angler in Sachen Aal und Aalschutz von sich gibt, dann bin ich direkt froh, dass in den Verbänden keine wirklichen Angler, sondern nur beliebig austauschbare Berufsfunktionäre hocken!
> 
> Darum nochmal: Lasst den Aal entweder vollkommen in Ruhe, oder rottet ihn mit aus. Total egal. Aber bitte ehrlich zu dem stehen, was ihr da macht.



Hallo,

einige Wasservögel nehmen beim Wandern der Gewässer den Leich von vorwiegend Krautleichern mit. Man sieht es auch sehr schön wo sich überall manche Barsche vermehren.

Leider ibt es da aktuell auch einige Wasservögel wie Kormoran etc. welche an sich hier nicht heimisch waren. Da diese nicht nur Schwimmtauchend sondern auch intelligent in Gruppen Jagend durch das Kraut fetzen kommen hierdurch so manche Fischarten in manch Gewässer wo sie eigentlich nicht hin sollten.

Bezüglich des Aales verhält es sich doch so das dies ein von jerdermann beliebter Speisefisch ist. An einen Besatz mit Aalen die dann später gegessen werden ist doch nichts verwerfliches. Zudem hat der Aal sehr viele Fettsäuren die sogar manche Krankheiten vorbeugen / lindern. 
(Glaube aber nicht dem Cholesterin *fg*)
Die meisten essen ja auch Hühnchen, Kalbfleisch, Schnitzel etc.
etc. Ist das dann etwas anderes?

Etwas weiteres gutes mit den Allen hat es das oftmals die Person die diesen Isst ihn auch jagt und tötet. Anders als wie mit den Schweinemedalions, Wiener Würstchen oder McNuggets


----------



## Sharpo (22. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Andal schrieb:


> "In sich geschlossene Gewässer...!". Das wären dann ja z.B. Kiesgruben. Klar, da kommt der Aal nicht natürlich vor. Aber da kommt normalerweise überhaupt kein Fisch natürlich vor, wenn ich das mal bemerken darf, weil ja die Kiesgrube auch nicht natürlich ist. Eigentlich müsste man ja so eine Kiesgrube nach dem auskiesen mit irgendetwas zuschütten, z.B Bauschutt, und wieder auffüllen, oder nicht!?
> 
> Wenn an anderer Stelle beklagt wird, dass in unseren Verbänden zu wenige wirkliche Angler sitzen und wenn ich mir dann aber durchlese, was so mancher wirkliche Angler in Sachen Aal und Aalschutz von sich gibt, dann bin ich direkt froh, dass in den Verbänden keine wirklichen Angler, sondern nur beliebig austauschbare Berufsfunktionäre hocken!
> 
> Darum nochmal: Lasst den Aal entweder vollkommen in Ruhe, oder rottet ihn mit aus. Total egal. Aber bitte ehrlich zu dem stehen, was ihr da macht.



Sehe ich auch so.
Ganz oder gar nicht.


----------



## Andal (22. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Es geht doch gar nicht darum, wie ein Schratzen in eine Kiesgrube kommte und warum es der Kormoran auch tut.

Aber stellt man die Frage, ob man gegen das Aussterben des Aales vielleicht etwas tun könnte, dann schreien alle "JA sicher!". Aber nur um zwei Zeilen weiter von den gleichen Leuten zu lesen, welche Ausnahmen sie für sich selber argumentatorisch aufbereiten.

Da geht mir der Kragen auf. Das ist verlogen. Es ist mir dagegen völlig wurscht, wenn einer sagt, dass er jeden Aal ißt den er fängt. Der ist immerhin ehrlich!

Darum: Wenn ihr ihn schonen wollt, so lasst ihn in Frieden. Wenn nicht dann esst ihn auf. Aber nicht heucheln, oder lügen! #h


----------



## exil-dithschi (22. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Andal schrieb:


> Es geht doch gar nicht darum, wie ein Schratzen in eine Kiesgrube kommte und warum es der Kormoran auch tut.
> 
> Aber stellt man die Frage, ob man gegen das Aussterben des Aales vielleicht etwas tun könnte, dann schreien alle "JA sicher!". Aber nur um zwei Zeilen weiter von den gleichen Leuten zu lesen, welche Ausnahmen sie für sich selber argumentatorisch aufbereiten.
> 
> ...


du schreibst dich ja richtig in rage, aber gut, ich seh´s genau wie du.
schuld sind immer nur die anderen, weißt du doch, der kormoran, die wasserkraft, die berufsfischer, der franzos, undundund.
vor allem, was willst du ändern, so lange gesetzlich nix unternommen wird, bleibt eh´ alles makulatur.


----------



## captn-ahab (22. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Ich mag Andals Ansichten!"
So sehr ich den Aal liebe wenn er auf nem Brötchen liegt...ich befische ihn nicht und kaufe ihn auch nicht mehr.

OFF:
Das mit den Barschen die sich in Kiesgruben durch Vögel etc ausbreiten ist mir die Tage mal wieder aufgefallen. In unserem firmenteich schwimmen nicht nur die besetzten Karpfensondern auch noch seit kurzem Barsche und Rotaugen (?).....und die sind nicht besetzt worden.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (22. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Fischkunst Extrem schrieb:


> Die meisten essen ja auch Hühnchen, Kalbfleisch, Schnitzel etc.
> etc. Ist das dann etwas anderes?


Ja, das ist was ganz anderes. Wenn man Aale züchten könnte wie Hühnchen, Kalb und Co, gäbe es diese Diskussion in diesem Ausmaß nicht. Dem ist aber leider nicht so.


----------



## jranseier (22. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Andal schrieb:


> Aber stellt man die Frage, ob man gegen das Aussterben des Aales vielleicht etwas tun könnte, dann schreien alle "JA sicher!". Aber nur um zwei Zeilen weiter von den gleichen Leuten zu lesen, welche Ausnahmen sie für sich selber argumentatorisch aufbereiten.



|good:

Genau dieses Verhalten zieht sich durch den ganzen Thread und das ist das eigentlich verwerfliche. Dem Aal hilft es ganz bestimmt nicht.

ranseier


----------



## warenandi (22. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Den Aal komplett sperren! Kein Ent oder weder! 
Es ist leider so das der Aal immer weniger wird. Durch wen auch immer.
Mein Vater ist früher mit einem Bambusstock, ein wenig Schnur, einer Pose und ein Haken los. Wurm ran und dann kamen die Aale quasi von selbst.
Das es so heute nicht mehr ist, ist wohl niemanden entgangen. Irgendwer hat mir mal gesagt das der Bestand um etwa 80% zurückgegangen ist. Ob diese Zahl nun stimmt.....#c
Aber weniger ist es auf jeden Fall geworden. Um diesen Bestand irgendwie noch halbwegs aufrecht zu erhalten bin ich persönlich für ein komplettes Fangverbot für die nächsten 10-15 Jahre. 
In dieser Zeit kann man sich in aller Ruhe auf das Züchten konzentrieren und der Aal hat dann wenigstens eine geringe Chance und unsere Kinder ebenfalls solch einen Schlängler mal lebendig zu sehen und nicht nur in Büchern. Ich möchte meinem Sohn so etwas gerne noch zeigen können. Nur, momentan ist er doch noch zu klein.


----------



## Fr33 (22. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Man wird weder auf nationaler und noch weniger auf internationaler Ebene was bewegen können. Daher finde ich es teils lächerlich wenn von Anglern für andere Angler ein totales Aalfangverbot gefordert wird.

Ansatzpunkte hatten wir ja schon alle genug: Wasserkraft, Glasaalfischerei, usw....

Und weil gerade bei der Wasserkraft und der Fischerei eine millionenschwere Lobby dahinter steht, wird sich hier nix... aber auch rein gar nix bewegen!


----------



## warenandi (22. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Und weil gerade bei der Wasserkraft und der Fischerei eine millionenschwere Lobby dahinter steht, wird sich hier nix... aber auch rein gar nix bewegen!



Es geht ja auch nicht darum das sich absolut nichts bewegt in diese Richtung. Das weiß sogut wie jeder. 
ABER, Angler sind auch Naturschützer im weitesten Sinne und da sollte man sich doch schon Gedanken darüber machen wie man was besser machen kann im Sinne der Nachhaltigkeit. Es gibt auch einen Haufen anderer Fische die ein totales Fangverbot haben. Da klappt es ja auch. Zumindest weitestgehend.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



warenandi schrieb:


> Es geht ja auch nicht darum das sich absolut nichts bewegt in diese Richtung. Das weiß sogut wie jeder.
> ABER, Angler sind auch Naturschützer im weitesten Sinne und da sollte man sich doch schon Gedanken darüber machen wie man was besser machen kann im Sinne der Nachhaltigkeit.



Gedankenspiele mit wenig Aussicht auf Erfolg.Die Gründe hat Fr33 bereits genannt.

Nachhaltigkeit vs.Kohle scheffeln
Was glaubst du wohl,wer da längerfristig den kürzeren zieht?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (22. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Der Aal oder der Huchen ist nicht vom Aussterben bedroht bzw stark rückläufig weil der  Angler ihn fängt. Genauso wenig ist Rebhuhn oder Feldhase vom Aussterben bedroht weil der Jäger ihn schießt.
> Was wäre denn wenn es keine Angler und keine Jäger mehr gebe?
> Es gebe weder Aal noch  Huchen weder Rebhuhn noch Hase mehr.
> Angeln und Jagd ist Naturschutz - schwarze Schafe gibt es auf jeder Seite- darum geht es aber nicht.
> ...



|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Sharpo (22. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



warenandi schrieb:


> Es geht ja auch nicht darum das sich absolut nichts bewegt in diese Richtung. Das weiß sogut wie jeder.
> ABER, Angler sind auch Naturschützer im weitesten Sinne und da sollte man sich doch schon Gedanken darüber machen wie man was besser machen kann im Sinne der Nachhaltigkeit. Es gibt auch einen Haufen anderer Fische die ein totales Fangverbot haben. Da klappt es ja auch. Zumindest weitestgehend.



Naturschützer korrekt, aber keine Tierschützer.


----------



## rippi (22. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Naturschützer korrekt, aber keine Tierschützer.



Isso, lass mal anfangen Bäume zu pflanzen und damit sie und Wasserpflanzen gut wachsen, Unmengen an Dünger einzubringen. Immerhin sind wir Naturschützer und Tiere sind uns erstmal scheixxegal.


----------



## Bleizange (23. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Möchte nur einmal darauf hinweisen, dass der Aal auf ganz natürliche Art und Weise in ein geschlossenes Gewässersystem gelangen kann. Hochwasser und Überschwemmungen wäre eine Möglichkeit. Des Weiteren ist es kein Anglerlatein und auch kein Märchen, dass er sich mehrere Meter über Land bewegen kann. Feuchtes oder nasses Gras natürlich vorausgesetzt.

Zum Schutz wurde schon alles geschrieben.


----------



## Lucioperca17 (23. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



rippi schrieb:


> Naja Hund und Katze sind ja recht stark domestiziert. Daher die Äpfel und Birnen Problematik. Vögel nun ja ist Art abhängig. Spannend wird diese Frage erst in der Aquaristik/Terraristik, hier kommt es recht häufig vor, dass Leute Wildfänge halten, was imo solange in Ordnung ist, solange die Art nicht gefährdet ist oder eine Nachzucht bei der Haltung möglich ist, dieses ggf. sogar der Arterhaltung dient. So ist das z.B. bei einigen regional vorkommenden Killifischarten. Aber das gehört hier nicht rein.
> 
> Nun zum Aal in einen geschlossenen Gewässer: Ein Aale gehört einfach nicht in ein geschlossenes Gewässer. Das hat folgenden Grund: Die Evolution hat dies einfach nicht ergeben. Viele regen sich über Grundeln, Katzenwelse, Blaubandbärblinge oder sonstige Neozoen auf, der Aal übernimmt aber diese Rolle in geschlossenen Gewässern ebenfalls. Er ist dort Gebietsfremd und stellt eine Bedrohung für dort vorhandene Arten dar, z.B Flusskrebse oder eine endemische Coregonen Art.
> 
> ...



aal und schwarzgrundel=genauso äpfel und birnenproblematik


----------



## Andal (23. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Aal und Grundel haben aber einen gemeinsamen Nenner. Die absolute Machtlosigkeit des Anglers.


----------



## Lucioperca17 (23. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Andal schrieb:


> Aal und Grundel haben aber einen gemeinsamen Nenner. Die absolute Machtlosigkeit des Anglers.



jo aber jemanden der glasaale in einen see hier besetzt sollte man wohl nicht gleichstellen mit jmd.der schwarzgrundeln in selbiges gewässer besetzt oder von mir aus auch sonnenbarsche...


----------



## Lucioperca17 (23. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Andal schrieb:


> "In sich geschlossene Gewässer...!". Das wären dann ja z.B. Kiesgruben. Klar, da kommt der Aal nicht natürlich vor. Aber da kommt normalerweise überhaupt kein Fisch natürlich vor, wenn ich das mal bemerken darf, weil ja die Kiesgrube auch nicht natürlich ist. Eigentlich müsste man ja so eine Kiesgrube nach dem auskiesen mit irgendetwas zuschütten, z.B Bauschutt, und wieder auffüllen, oder nicht!?
> 
> *Wenn an anderer Stelle beklagt wird, dass in unseren Verbänden zu wenige wirkliche Angler sitzen und wenn ich mir dann aber durchlese, was so mancher wirkliche Angler in Sachen Aal und Aalschutz von sich gibt, dann bin ich direkt froh, dass in den Verbänden keine wirklichen Angler, sondern nur beliebig austauschbare Berufsfunktionäre hocken!
> *
> Darum nochmal: Lasst den Aal entweder vollkommen in Ruhe, oder rottet ihn mit aus. Total egal. Aber bitte ehrlich zu dem stehen, was ihr da macht.



das wort aal und aalschutz ist auch austauschbar durch Naturschutz oder gewässerökologie oder welche Fischarten wo reingehören und welche nicht.da bin ich voll einig und war auch schon desöfteren entsetzt was da manche "angler" von sich geben.egal ob in gesprochenem wort oder beiträgen in vereinsheften oder sonstigen Konversationen und vorträgen...es soll ja in der Politik oder bei der Polizei und überall leute geben die die seiten wechseln oder nimmer wissen zu welcher sie eigentlich nun gehören.aber in so einem mass???


----------



## RudivomSee (23. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Ich habs geahnt |rolleyes
es ist wie im richtigen Leben..... man wird sich nie einig. 
Selbst wenn der Aalfang verboten wird, wird es immer Leute geben die hemmungslos drauf los wildern. 
Das der RV in seinen Talsperren Aale besetzt, wohl wissentlich das es keinen Sinn für die Spezies macht, ist eine Zugabe für die Fischerei. 
Und warum? na eben weil es keine gesetzliche Regelung gibt die es schlicht und einfach verbietet Aal zu besetzen.
Genauso wie es kein verbot gibt in Fernost Glasaale zu verspeisen oder sich diese sonst wo hin zu reiben |supergri 
Ach übrigens.... der Sinn des Lebens, ist wie die Frage nach dem Leben, dem Universum und dem ganzen Rest..... und die Antwort ist 42


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



RudivomSee schrieb:


> Selbst wenn der Aalfang verboten wird, wird es immer Leute geben die hemmungslos drauf los wildern.



Wenn man den Aalfang verbietet, wird etwas ganz anderes der Fall sein: Der Aalbesatz in den Fließgewässern bricht zusammen, da dieser heute maßgeblich durch die Angelvereine getragen wird. Allein mein Verein mit ca. 200 Mitgliedern legt da pro Jahr mehr als einen Tausender auf den Tisch. Rechnet das mal auf das Bundesgebiet hoch. 

 Es gibt also sehr praktische Gründe, warum der Aalfang weiterhin erlaubt bleibt. Anderenfalls wäre der Aal in unseren Gewässern vermutlich bereits weitestgehend verschwunden.


----------



## Lucioperca17 (23. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wenn man den Aalfang verbietet, wird etwas ganz anderes der Fall sein: Der Aalbesatz in den Fließgewässern bricht zusammen, da dieser heute maßgeblich durch die Angelvereine getragen wird. Allein mein Verein mit ca. 200 Mitgliedern legt da pro Jahr mehr als einen Tausender auf den Tisch. Rechnet das mal auf das Bundesgebiet hoch.
> 
> Es gibt also sehr praktische Gründe, warum der Aalfang weiterhin erlaubt bleibt. Anderenfalls wäre der Aal in unseren Gewässern vermutlich bereits weitestgehend verschwunden.



|good:

 mein verein sogar mehrere tausender...


----------



## RudivomSee (23. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wenn man den Aalfang verbietet, wird etwas ganz anderes der Fall sein: Der Aalbesatz in den Fließgewässern bricht zusammen, da dieser heute maßgeblich durch die Angelvereine getragen wird. Allein mein Verein mit ca. 200 Mitgliedern legt da pro Jahr mehr als einen Tausender auf den Tisch. Rechnet das mal auf das Bundesgebiet hoch.
> 
> Es gibt also sehr praktische Gründe, warum der Aalfang weiterhin erlaubt bleibt. Anderenfalls wäre der Aal in unseren Gewässern vermutlich bereits weitestgehend verschwunden.



Na das ist so nicht ganz richtig...... denn es gibt durchaus geförderte Wiederansliedlungsprogramme auch für bei uns geschützte Fischarten.


----------



## Sledge (23. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Richtig, die sind meist über die EU gefördert, sind aber nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein.
Da ist der zusätzliche Besatz durch Vereine doch wünschenswert, erfolgt aber nur wenn die Fischart auch weiterhin befischt/entnommen werden darf.
Der Post von Naturliebhaber ist der beste bisher in dieser Runde, der Rest ist subjektiv, meist nicht zu Ende gedacht und meiner Meinung nach oft zu emotional.
Ohne Besatz wäre der Aal hier schon seit den 90ern am Ende, und das sind Fakten, anhand von Zahlen eindeutig zu belegen.
Natürlich ist der Aalbestand stark eingebrochen, in einigen unverbauten Gewässern aber immer noch hervorragend. Ich fange seit 5 Jahren alle erdenklichen Größen, vom knapp ü 20er bis zu 1700g Fischen, und das in guten Stückzahlen.Das wäre ohne Besatz gar nicht mehr möglich, wenn man sich mal die Zahlen der ankommenden Glasaale ansieht.
Das hat natürlich nix mit geschlossenen Gewässern zu tun, ist aber ne grundsätzliche Sache was die Forderung nach einem absoluten Fangverbot betrifft. Das wäre an Kontraproduktivität nicht mehr zu toppen, auch wenn jetzt das Geheule wieder losgeht.
60% der gefangenen Glasaale werden in Deutschland von Aufzuchtbetrieben wieder in unsere Flußsysteme ausgesetzt, 40% werden vermarktet, dazu gehört auch der Verkauf an Vereine für Besatzmaßnahmen.
Ob nun von den 40% welche in geschlossene Gewässer besetzt werden oder anderweitig verramscht, spielt am Ende keine Rolle, die sind eh weg

Gruß sledge#h


----------



## RudivomSee (23. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Na da kenne ich andere Programme...... In NRW ist z.B. die Quappe geschützt und auch der Lachs und deshalb gibt es Wiederansiedlungen ob wohl die Fischarten nach wie vor nicht beangelt werden dürfen und der Besatz wird auch durch Vereine getragen.


----------



## Sledge (23. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

In NDS gibt es das Wiederansiedlungsprogramm von Lachs, Mefo und Quappe. Alle 3 Fischarten haben Schonzeiten u. Mindestmaß, dürfen aber außerhalb dieser entnommen werden, so kenne ich das...:m
Da Aalbesatz relativ teuer ist, überall gespart werden muß, und die Vereinsmitglieder auch noch Fische fangen wollen, wird regelmäßiger teurer Aalbesatz wohl nicht lange geduldet werden, wenn ein Entnahmeverbot kommt.
In NRW war oder ist sogar die Flunder geschont, wohl weil es davon nur so wenige gibt.
So lange diese Dinge Ländersache sind, und von , naja -semikompetenter- Stelle geregelt werden, wird es keine Ruhe geben.
Mir gehen allerdings die Nackenhaare hoch, wenn ich schon wieder lese wie Angler nach weiteren Verboten schreien. Lesen hier fast täglich mit, können aber die Info´s irgendwie nicht verarbeiten..., aber egal, es gibt Wichtigeres#c

#h


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



RudivomSee schrieb:


> Na das ist so nicht ganz richtig...... denn es gibt durchaus geförderte Wiederansliedlungsprogramme auch für bei uns geschützte Fischarten.



Das ist richtig, aber Aalbesatz ist ein sehr teures Pflaster. Zähle hier bitte mal nur ansatzweise die Aufwände zusammen, die durch die Vereine getragen werden. Das ist sicher ein hoher zweistelliger Millionenbetrag. Ich kenne kein Besatzprogramm, das willens oder in der Lage wäre, das zu kompensieren.

 Besatzprogramme z.B. für Quappe (daran nimmt mein Verein auch teil) sind dagegen pillepalle.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (23. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Sledge schrieb:


> In NDS gibt es das Wiederansiedlungsprogramm von Lachs, Mefo und Quappe. Alle 3 Fischarten haben Schonzeiten u. Mindestmaß, dürfen aber außerhalb dieser entnommen werden, so kenne ich das...:m
> In NRW war oder ist sogar die Flunder geschont, wohl weil es davon nur so wenige gibt.
> So lange diese Dinge Ländersache sind, und von , naja -semikompetenter- Stelle geregelt werden, wird es keine Ruhe geben.
> 
> #h




Nicht ganz...soweit ich weiss darf man Lachs und Meerforelle nur fangen, wenn sie besetzt worden sind.


----------



## Sledge (23. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



D1985 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz...soweit ich weiss darf man Lachs und Meerforelle nur fangen, wenn sie besetzt worden sind.



Glaub mir, wenn ich nen Meterlachs erwischen sollte war das eindeutig ein Besatzfisch:m
Ich habe doch vom Wiederansiedlungsprogramm (Besatz) gesprochen, das ist natürlich Vorraussetzung, keine Frage, genau darum ging es ja hier.

@Naturliebhaber
Richtig, das Geld kann keiner aufbringen, die Masse macht´s möglich!

#h


----------



## RudivomSee (23. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, aber Aalbesatz ist ein sehr teures Pflaster. Zähle hier bitte mal nur ansatzweise die Aufwände zusammen, die durch die Vereine getragen werden. Das ist sicher ein hoher zweistelliger Millionenbetrag. Ich kenne kein Besatzprogramm, das willens oder in der Lage wäre, das zu kompensieren.
> 
> Besatzprogramme z.B. für Quappe (daran nimmt mein Verein auch teil) sind dagegen pillepalle.



Aalbesatz wird auch bei uns gefördert und dennoch ist es für viele Vereine nicht zu stemmen oder sie sind nicht willens......
Beispiel: ein Verein für den ich als Kassierer tätig war; Aalbesatz gefördert, Kg-Preis 27€ vorgezogener Aale......
währen bei 100 Kg 2700€. dieses würde mehr als die Hälfte des Budgets der Gesamtsumme für Besatz fressen. Der Vorstand, also auch ich haben uns gegen einen Besatz entschieden..... Aus welchen Gründen? 
1. Der Besatz macht bei diesem Preis keinen Sinn um wirtschaftlich einigermaßen da zu stehen.
2. Der Aal ist nicht ganzjährig geschützt.
3. Es gibt immer welche die Fangbegrenzung und Schonmaße- Zeiten nicht einhalten.
4. Kormoranplage am Gewässer.
5. Wer macht denn das Geld mit den Satzaalen? Es sind die Trawler die die Glasaale vor den Flussmündungen abschöpfen. 

Bei absolutem Fangverbot hätte ich mit mir reden lassen und auch vor den Vereinsmitgliedern eine Ansiedlung von Aalen vertreten können. 
Zwar auch nicht in der oben genannten Summe aber zumindest die Hälfte wäre vertretbar gewesen.


----------



## Sledge (23. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Hmm, nach den ersten 4 Punkten der Begründung dürftet ihr überhaupt keinen Fisch besetzten, er könnte ja irgendwie abhanden kommen und bei der Inventur fehlen...:m

#h


----------



## RudivomSee (23. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Sledge schrieb:


> Hmm, nach den ersten 4 Punkten der Begründung dürftet ihr überhaupt keinen Fisch besetzten, er könnte ja irgendwie abhanden kommen und bei der Inventur fehlen...:m
> 
> #h



Richtig :q  aber leider will das Vereinsmitglied ja auch Fische fangen und somit werden Fische besetzt, ein gewisses Budget steht ja auch hierfür bereit. 
Und das sind Fische für die Fleischmacher, die keiner Schonzeit bzw. Mindestmaß unterliegen. Für die anderen Fische ist die Genossenschaft zuständig, an denen wir auch für Besatz abdrücken müssen...... Klingt komisch, ist es auch |bigeyes Manchmal ist Deutschland halt seltsam mit seinen Regelungen.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Sledge schrieb:


> Mir gehen allerdings die Nackenhaare hoch, wenn ich schon wieder lese wie Angler nach weiteren Verboten schreien. Lesen hier fast täglich mit, können aber die Info´s irgendwie nicht verarbeiten..., aber egal, es gibt Wichtigeres#c
> 
> #h



Ich finde es schon als ein Unterschied, ob Angler einige Aale entnehmen oder jährlich über 10 000 Aale ohne Aussicht auf Reproduktion vom Ruhrverband in wenigen Gewässern besetzt werden. 
Wenn man das auf Vereinsebene im gesamten Bundesgebiet, evtl. noch Europaweit hochrechnet kommen gewaltige Stückzahlen zustande. Warum soll der Verein sein Baggerloch nicht besetzen, wenn die Verbände es wohl können.

Dann aber auf Kormorane, WKA und Glasaalfischer schimpfen, aber selbst Fische oberhalb von WKA und in geschlossene Gewässer besetzen.


----------



## willmalwassagen (24. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Aalbesatz sollte ausschließlich mit Glasaalen durchgeführt werden, 1 Kilo Glasaale(3000 Stk) kostet ca. 150,00 € von der Aalversandstelle.
Farmaale und Satzaale sind zum Teil ausgesuchte Männchen, die werden nicht größer wie 60 cm, sind sauteuer und verfälschen denBestand weil die Jahrgänge darunter fehlen.
Bei den Glasaalen geht man davon aus das mindestens 10%  "Erwachsen" werden. 30 % sind in Baggerseen oder Seen eher die Regel.


----------



## jranseier (24. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



RudivomSee schrieb:


> 5. Wer macht denn das Geld mit den Satzaalen? Es sind die Trawler die die Glasaale vor den Flussmündungen abschöpfen.
> 
> Bei absolutem Fangverbot hätte ich mit mir reden lassen und auch vor den Vereinsmitgliedern eine Ansiedlung von Aalen vertreten können.



Genau da muss angesetzt werden, wenn die stark gefährdete Art Aal weiterhin erhalten werden soll. Absolutes Fangverbot für Aale, egal ob Glasaal oder nicht, in ganz Europa und zwar für ALLE, oder Du kannst es dir schenken und der Aal wird aussterben.

ranseier


----------



## Sledge (24. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Das wird nicht durchkommen, mit dem absoluten Entnahmeverbot für alle.
Wenn Verbot dann wieder nur für die Angler , alle anderen Beteiligten haben eine große Lobby, dagegen machste nix, schon gar nicht europaweit.
Von daher macht es wenig Sinn, hier nach Entnahmeverbot für Angler zu schreien. Durch die Angler (Vereine,Verbände) wird ja Besatz getätigt, ohne den wir hier gar kein Entnahmeverbot diskutieren bräuchten, weil ein gezieltes Angeln auf Aal schon seit vielen Jahren keinen Sinn mehr machen würde und es wohl kaum noch einer täte.
Laut der offiziellen Zahlen nimmt der Aalbestand langsam wieder zu, auch die Aufsteiger werden mehr.
In dieser Region hier ist der Bestand recht gut, ist allerdings auch nicht von Wasserkraftwerken bedroht, und das sind neben der Glasaalfischerei die Hauptschuldigen an der Misere.
Den Besatz in geschlossene Gewässer kann man gut oder schlecht finden, er wird aus den 40% Vermarktungsanteil (Räucheraal, frischer geschlachteter Aal, privater Besatz usw.) getätigt und würde kaum etwas am Bestand ändern. Klar, da gibt es die Leute die alles verteufeln und nur die "eine" Lösung akzeptieren (die es leider nicht geben wird), aber ohne die Aufzuchtanlagen, hätten wir auch die 60% nicht, die in unsere Flußsysteme ausgesetzt werden. Und gerade diese 60% machen sehr viel aus.
Ist aber nur meine Meinung, habe mich allerdings sehr viel mit dem Thema beschäftigt und laut Zahlen ist der Bestand seit einigen Jahren nicht mehr rückläufig, im Gegenteil sogar, es braucht halt Zeit und etwas Glück.
Das ist natürlich auch von der Region abhängig, Verbauung usw. begünstigen so etwas nicht.

Gruß sledge #h


----------



## yukonjack (24. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

wir Angler rotten also den Aal aus? ich kann mir nicht helfen aber immer schön ins eigene Nest sch............


----------



## Koalabaer (24. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



yukonjack schrieb:


> wir Angler rotten also den Aal aus? ich kann mir nicht helfen aber immer schön ins eigene Nest sch............



wer behauptet das denn? |kopfkrat

ob ein Aal als Glasaal in Asien landet, in der Turbine gehäckselt wird... oder aber an Parasiten eingeht... in Gewässer besetzt wird wo er nicht abwandern kann... in des Fischers Räuchertonne landet oder eben von Anglern entnommen wird, hat immer selbige Konsequenz: er wird nicht ablaichen!

wer zu welchen Prozentsatz beteiligt ist, weiß keiner so genau.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Revilo62 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Ich habe gerade eine aktuelle Studie zum Aal vom Binnenfischerei Institut Potsdam gelesen, hier geht es speziell um die Aale im Elebe/Havel-Gebiet .
Wie gesagt wir haben hier nicht das Problem der Wasserkraft, wie in anderen BL und die Verbauung ist auch nicht so extrem, aber trotzdem interessant, was die Mortalität der Aale betrifft:

ausgehend vom Besatz mit Glasaalen ( wenn ich das richtig interpretieren konnte):

77%  natürliche Sterblichkeit
  8%  Kormoran
13%  Erwerbsfischerei und Angler 
0,2% Wasserkraftanlagen
  2%  Blankaalabwanderung

Die scheinbare Stabilisierung der aalbestände hat sich aber auch nur durch die Steigerung der Besatzmenge von 
ca. 2,2kg/ha Glasaal ergeben
Statistisch betrachtet wandern wohl jährlich ca. 44000 Blankaale aus dem Havelsystem über die Elbe zum Atlantik ab, Frage ist nur, was bleibt davon tatsächlich übrig.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## wilhelm (25. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Mal was zum Nachlesen zum Thema.
http://www.natur-lexikon.com/Texte/TP/001/00001-Aal/TP00001-Aal.html

 Also ich persönlich denke das wir Angler das geringste Problem für die Aale darstellen.


----------



## Andal (25. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich denke das wir Angler das geringste Problem für die Aale darstellen.



Was aber uns Angler auch nicht hindern sollte, mit gutem Beispiel voranzugehen und ein Zeichen zu setzen.


----------



## exil-dithschi (25. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Andal schrieb:


> Was aber uns Angler auch nicht hindern sollte, mit gutem Beispiel voranzugehen und ein Zeichen zu setzen.



das sehe ich nicht so, bzw. ich für mich vielleicht schon, wenn´s aber andere eben nicht so sehen kann ich das durchaus nachvollziehen.

sprich -
- was soll das z.b. bringen wenn in einigen bundesländern der aal für angler ganzjährig geschont ist?
- in ganz deutschland der aal für angler geschont wird, aber die berufsfischerei beispielsweise munter weiter macht?
- weiter fleißig aale, warum auch immer, auf der strecke bleiben?

von daher, der zug ist für mich abgefahren, soll jeder für sich rausfinden welchen weg er wählt, aber für mich stellen die angler auch nur ein kleines problem für den aal dar.

ergo - entweder alle oder keiner.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (25. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Und viele kleine Probleme ergeben ein großes Problem. Aber bloß nie bei sich selbst anfangen, die anderen sind ja viel schlimmer .....


----------



## Koalabaer (25. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> ausgehend vom Besatz mit Glasaalen ( wenn ich das richtig interpretieren konnte):
> 
> 77%  natürliche Sterblichkeit
> 8%  Kormoran
> ...



viele Möglichkeiten sehe ich da nicht! Die Wasserkraft als Buhmann geht nicht durch. Paar Kormorane könnte man wegballern. |rolleyes
Bei den 13% besteht ordentlich Potenzial!
Mein Vorschlag: zusätzliche 5€ Aalabgabe pro Jahr&Angler für Besatz, bei gleichzeitigem Verzicht auf Entnahme. Weil wir doch immer den waidmännischen Gedanken bei unserer Passion anführen. |rolleyes



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Und viele kleine Probleme ergeben ein großes Problem. Aber bloß nie bei sich selbst anfangen, die anderen sind ja viel schlimmer .....



Frag mal so einen Wasserkraftanlagenbesitzer. Der wird dir antworten: ...du glaubst doch nicht etwa, dass ,,meine'' Anlage signifikanten Einfluss auf den Aalbestand in Europa hat?

Recht hat er.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Jose (26. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> ...
> Frag mal so einen Wasserkraftanlagenbesitzer. Der wird dir antworten: ...du glaubst doch nicht etwa, dass ,,meine'' Anlage signifikanten Einfluss auf den Aalbestand in Europa hat?
> 
> Recht hat er.



...und kein tropfen höhlt den stein.
klar doch#q


----------



## Koalabaer (26. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Jose schrieb:


> ...und kein tropfen höhlt den stein.
> klar doch#q



na, da hat mich einer überhaupt nicht verstanden? 


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Jose (26. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> na, da hat mich einer überhaupt nicht verstanden?
> 
> 
> Gruß Jörg



ist auch nicht zu verstehen.
so ein bisschen wassekraftwerk tut nix am großen ganzen?
dann höhlen (stetige)tropfen auch nix.

lass mich aber gerne aufklären


----------



## Koalabaer (26. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Jose schrieb:


> ist auch nicht zu verstehen.
> so ein bisschen wassekraftwerk tut nix am großen ganzen?
> dann höhlen (stetige)tropfen auch nix.



Doch! genau wie eben die Angler auch. Sieh dir mal die Havelstatistik an.
Es sind nicht nur die ,,anderen'' sondern auch wir Angler!

Nicht immer nur mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen! 

Jetzt verstanden?


Gruß Jörg


----------



## rippi (26. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Doch! genau wie eben die Angler auch. Sieh dir mal die Havelstatistik an.
> Es sind nicht nur die ,,anderen'' sondern auch wir Angler!
> 
> Nicht immer nur mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen!
> ...



Ja sehr guter Beitrag. Vielleicht der erste.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (26. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> Doch! genau wie eben die Angler auch. Sieh dir mal die Havelstatistik an.
> Es sind nicht nur die ,,anderen'' sondern auch wir Angler!
> 
> Nicht immer nur mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen!
> ...



Ich hab's schon einige Male geschrieben: Dem Entnahmeverbot für Angler würde zwangsläufig ein Zusammenbruch des Aalbesatzes folgen. Und damit verbunden der absehbare Zusammenbruch der Bestände (die momentan hier in Franken gar nicht so schlecht sind, wenn man sich die Fänge in meinem Verein anschaut) aufgrund mangelnder Durchgängigkeit der Gewässer.

 Folglich sind der Verband und die Gesetzgebung gut beraten, es beim aktuellen Status zu belassen.

 Ob der einzelne Angler dann auf die Aalentnahme verzichtet, ist seine Sache.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Verbietet man Anglern die Entnahme, wird sich nix groß positiv ändern am Gesamtbestand (ausser kein Besatz mehr, weil dann sinnlos).

Verbietet man Glasaalfischerei, schon deutlich mehr..

Keine Berufsfischerei/Räucheraale mehr (auch nicht die z. B. aus Dänemark importierten) dürfte zahlenmäßig ebenfalls viel bringen.

Bessere Durchgängigkeit der Flusssysteme, noch mehr..

Das ist eben ein großes Problem, das nicht in einzelnen Gewässersystemen zu beziffern oder beheben ist (hier Havel), da der Aal nun mal ein Fisch ist, der während seines Lebens viel in unterschiedlichsten Gewässertypen unterwegs ist.

Natürlich können sich Angler beschränken - ist aber nicht mehr als ein "grünes" Feigenblatt, mit dem real kaum etwas bewirkt werden wird, ausser dass Angler nicht mehr Besatz finanzieren werden.

Davon ab:
Gerade erhöht die EU die noch erlaubte Quecksilberbelastung bei Fischen, die als Lebensmittel gedacht sind - bei relativ stark belasteten (Fett)Fischen wie dem Aal wäre es umgekehrt vielleicht für den Bestand besser gewesen...


----------



## rheinfischer70 (26. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> 77%  natürliche Sterblichkeit
> 8%  Kormoran
> 13%  Erwerbsfischerei und Angler
> 0,2% Wasserkraftanlagen
> 2%  Blankaalabwanderung



Leute, bei dieser Statistik handelt es sich ums Havelsystem, nicht für Deutschland oder Europa. Wie sähe diese Statistik für den Oberrhein/Bodensee aus? Wie für die Gewässer in Bayern, die evtl. noch über die Donau entwässert werden. 

In dauerhaft abgeschlossenen Gewässern können wir von 100% Sterblichkeit ausgehen.

Allerdings liegt die Sterblichkeit bei allen Lebewesen bei 100%|kopfkrat. Aber wir reden hier von der Möglichkeit der Reproduktion.

Wenn wir Angler wenigstens geeignete Aalgewässer ordentlich besetzen würden und nicht aus "fischereilichen" Aspekten Gewässer ohne geeignete Abwanderungsmöglichkeiten, hätten wir viel gewonnen.


----------



## Revilo62 (26. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Das Beispiel Havel ist für mich das einzig belastbare Material und kann dennoch in anderen Gewichtungen auf nahezu alle Flußsysteme zutreffen, in einigen Bereichen wird die Wasserkraft und Verbauung einen wesentlich anderen Anteil haben, möglicherweise wird es in manchen Bereichen gar keinen Anteil an Blankaalabwanderung geben, was ja noch lange nicht heißt, dass dieser auch tatsächlich sich reproduzieren kann.
Derzeit ist es nun mal so, dass nur der geringste Teil reproduktionsfähig ist.
Da sind alle Beteiligten, wenn denen an der Arterhaltung gelegen ist, gefragt und das nicht nur national sondern europaweit.
Solange der Nachschub noch halbwegs aus der Saragossasee bis an unsere Küsten läuft ... aber was ist , wenn dieser dann auch noch zusammenbricht, dann ist sowieso Schicht.
Arterhaltung ist was anderes als Bestandserhaltung.
Hier fehlt es aber auch an einem gesellschaftlichen Interesse und das nicht nur was den Aal betrifft.
Wenn , wer auch immer es macht, ein in sich geschlossenes Gewässer ohne Abwanderungsmöglichkeit für den Aal ( und somit Reproduktionsunfähig, da 100% Verlust) besetzt wird, muss es dann aber auch aufhören, dass sich die Verantwortlichen ( Politik und Verbände miteingeschlossen) damit brüsten, etwas für den Artenschutz getan zu haben.
Jetzt könnt Ihr Alle über mich herfallen, aber *dieser Besatz hat* *dann eher Ähnlichkeiten mit einem FoPu*, ist mit einem hohen Prozentsatz an natürlicher Mortalität, lediglich  einer Bestimmung folgend,* dem Angler Beute zu liefern und da er dafür bezahlt, ist das auch gut so .

*Tight Lines aus Berlin *:vik:
*


----------



## rippi (26. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Verbietet man Anglern die Entnahme, wird sich nix groß positiv ändern am Gesamtbestand (ausser kein Besatz mehr, weil dann sinnlos. [...]


Schon krass so was zu hören, wenn man hier im Board doch fast jeden Tag liest, dass Angler ja so tolle Naturschützer sind, die ihre Gewässer ja so hart pflegen. 
 Aber dann sind wir ja wohl doch nur ein radikales Do ut des-Verbraucherproletariat. 



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich hab's schon einige Male geschrieben: Dem Entnahmeverbot für Angler würde zwangsläufig ein Zusammenbruch des Aalbesatzes folgen. Und damit verbunden der absehbare Zusammenbruch der Bestände (die momentan hier in Franken gar nicht so schlecht sind, wenn man sich die Fänge in meinem Verein anschaut) aufgrund mangelnder Durchgängigkeit der Gewässer.



Meine Badewanne hat mit 700 Aalen auf 1000 l auch einen guten Bestand. Die können auch nicht abwandern, das Problem ist, wenn ich den Bestand sich selbst überlasse wird er irgendwann bei Null sein. 

 Im Prinzip ist es doch so, dass die Nachhaltigkeit an allererster Stelle stehen sollte und der Angler da auch mal den Schritt vorangehen kann und nicht stur in der Ecke steht_: Die anderen sind gemein und dran Schuld, deswegen mach ich auch nix_. 

 Durch diese Einstellung hat man das schlechte Standing in Deutschland.


----------



## Revilo62 (26. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Sind Angler wirklich Naturschützer oder eher Naturnutzer.
Ich denke, das Thema Naturschutz ist erst seit relativ kurzer Zeit so ein Thema.
In allererster Linie sind wir doch Angler, dass wir dabei durch entsprechende Gewässerpflege und Bestandspflege unseren Beitrag zum Naturschutz leisten, da bin ich auch bei Dir, alles andere ist politisch motiviert.
Hiermit möchte ich auch nicht die vielen Maßnahmen in Frage stellen, die über Vereine geleistet werden.
Früher gehörte es auch zum guten Ton, dass im Winter Schilf geschnitten wurde --> verboten, zum Schutz von irgendwelchen Piepmätzen, ob es dem Gewässer gut tut und den darin lebenden Getier --> ich sag nur Verlandung ( Eutrophierung)
Zurück zum Thema, der Aalbesatz im geschlossenen Gewässer
dient einzig und allein dem Bestandsschutz, dem Fang der Angler und damit ist der Aal eigentlich nix weiter wie Ware

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Lucioperca17 (26. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, aber Aalbesatz ist ein sehr teures Pflaster. Zähle hier bitte mal nur ansatzweise die Aufwände zusammen, die durch die Vereine getragen werden. Das ist sicher ein hoher zweistelliger Millionenbetrag. Ich kenne kein Besatzprogramm, das willens oder in der Lage wäre, das zu kompensieren.
> 
> *Besatzprogramme z.B. für Quappe (daran nimmt mein Verein auch teil)* sind dagegen pillepalle.



meiner auch! :m


----------



## Lucioperca17 (26. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Aalbesatz sollte ausschließlich mit Glasaalen durchgeführt werden,* 1 Kilo Glasaale(3000 Stk) kostet ca. 150,00 € *von der Aalversandstelle.
> Farmaale und Satzaale sind zum Teil ausgesuchte Männchen, die werden nicht größer wie 60 cm, sind sauteuer und verfälschen denBestand weil die Jahrgänge darunter fehlen.
> Bei den Glasaalen geht man davon aus das mindestens 10% "Erwachsen" werden. 30 % sind in Baggerseen oder Seen eher die Regel.




da hab ich aber andere zahlen...830 euro pro Kilo.#c


----------



## Revilo62 (26. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Als Lebensmittel für Asien


----------



## Andal (26. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Das einfachste wird sein, wir rotten den Aal einfach komplett aus. Denn wenn er mal ausgerottet ist, muss man auch keine endlosen, fruchtlosen und verlogenen Diskussionen mehr führen, wer nun wirklich mit daran Schuld hat, dass er vermutlich demnächst ausgerottet ist.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (26. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



rippi schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist es doch so, dass die Nachhaltigkeit an allererster Stelle stehen sollte und der Angler da auch mal den Schritt vorangehen kann und nicht stur in der Ecke steht_: Die anderen sind gemein und dran Schuld, deswegen mach ich auch nix_.
> 
> Durch diese Einstellung hat man das schlechte Standing in Deutschland.




Könnten Angler sicher machen, tun Einzelne ja auch. Das Problem ist nur das man viele Angler dazu nicht bekommt den Aalfang zu unterlassen oder eben Vereine dazu zu bringen nicht in geschlossenen Gewässern zu besetzen....wobei die Entnahme durch Angler nur der heisse Tropfen ist. Auch Teile der Industrie, Fischerei wird man dazu nicht bekommen zum Wohl dieser Art zu handeln. Vielleicht Einzelne, aber wichtig wäre das alle mitmachen.

Obwohl es wichtig und logisch wäre kann man es vergessen das alle mitziehen....ist einfach nicht realistisch. Das sieht man ja auch in vielen anderen Bereichen.


----------



## Lucioperca17 (26. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Als Lebensmittel für Asien



nein als besatz für den angelverein.


----------



## Lucioperca17 (26. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



D1985 schrieb:


> Könnten Angler sicher machen, tun Einzelne ja auch. Das Problem ist nur das man viele Angler dazu nicht bekommt den Aalfang zu unterlassen *oder eben Vereine dazu zu bringen nicht in geschlossenen Gewässern zu besetzen.*...wobei die Entnahme durch Angler nur der heisse Tropfen ist. Auch Teile der Industrie, Fischerei wird man dazu nicht bekommen zum Wohl dieser Art zu handeln. Vielleicht Einzelne, aber wichtig wäre das alle mitmachen.
> 
> Obwohl es wichtig und logisch wäre kann man es vergessen das alle mitziehen....ist einfach nicht realistisch. Das sieht man ja auch in vielen anderen Bereichen.



am besten gar nicht mehr besetzen,dann riskiert man nicht dass in falsche gewässer besetzt wird.lieber ein vereinsfest nach dem andren feiern mit tiefkühl-rebos aus dem Aldi.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Andal schrieb:


> Das einfachste wird sein, wir rotten den Aal einfach komplett aus. Denn wenn er mal ausgerottet ist, muss man auch keine endlosen, fruchtlosen und verlogenen Diskussionen mehr führen, wer nun wirklich mit daran Schuld hat, dass er vermutlich demnächst ausgerottet ist.



Du hast sicher recht, aber so leicht sollte man nicht aufgeben.

Das man im Jahr 2015 immer noch laufend das St. Floriansprinzip feststellt ist bedauerlich, aber so ticken Menschen nun mal.

Ich würde mich gegen einen Besatz aussprechen, der in Fließgewässern erfolgt, dürfte nicht zielführend sein.

Im gesunden Umfeld wäre der Besatz nicht erforderlich, und in ein ungünstiges Umfeld ist der Besatz vertan. 

Ein Glasaalfangverbot für 10 Jahre würde wäre ein interessantes Projekt.


----------



## Lucioperca17 (27. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

eines hat die Diskussion aber bislang wohl unumstritten gezeigt:

 die Thematik ist weit komplexer bzw. der aal hat weit grössere Probleme als dass ein paar von ihm in geschlossenen Gewässern landen...


----------



## rheinfischer70 (27. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Wer weiß, vielleicht kommen in einigen Jahren gar keine Aale mehr hoch und nach 15 Jahren sind alle aus den Fließgewässern verschwunden, so dass die Aale in den abgeschlossenen Gewässern die einzige Grundlage für die Reproduktionsforschung sind.
In abgeschlossenen Gewässern können die Aale ja durchaus 50 Jahre alt werden.


----------



## rippi (27. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Wer weiß, vielleicht kommen in einigen Jahren gar keine Aale mehr hoch und nach 15 Jahren sind alle aus den Fließgewässern verschwunden, so dass die Aale in den abgeschlossenen Gewässern die einzige Grundlage für die Reproduktionsforschung sind.
> In abgeschlossenen Gewässern können die Aale ja durchaus 50 Jahre alt werden.



Interesanter Ansatz. Wie betreibt man eigentlich Reproduktionsforschung wenn keine stattfindet?
 Worin siehst du den Grund das keine Aalen mehr hochkommen? Allgemein ausgestorben oder nur durch Gewässerverbauungen nicht mehr in der Lage durchzukommen?


----------



## Andal (27. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



rippi schrieb:


> Worin siehst du den Grund das keine Aalen mehr hochkommen? Allgemein ausgestorben oder nur durch Gewässerverbauungen nicht mehr in der Lage durchzukommen?



Der Golfstrom braucht nur minimal seine Eigenschaften verändern und schon hätten die Weidenblattlarven des Aales und die Glasaale ein massives Problem mehr. Womöglich fände dann auch kein Aufstieg mehr statt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Andal schrieb:


> Der Golfstrom braucht nur minimal seine Eigenschaften verändern und schon hätten die Weidenblattlarven des Aales und die Glasaale ein massives Problem mehr. Womöglich fände dann auch kein Aufstieg mehr statt.



Der Golfstrom veränderte sich in den vergangenen Jahrzehnten spürbar:
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/wissen/studie-klimawandel-schwaecht-golfstrom-ab-1.2407154

 Interessant ist dabei vor allem die Situation im Nordatlantik:
http://www.scilogs.de/klimalounge/was-ist-los-im-nordatlantik/

 Das wird natürlich auch Einfluss auf die Wanderung der Glasaale haben. Ohne den Golfstrom gibt es keinen Aal in Europa, mit schwächerem Golfstrom verlängert sich die Reise der Glasaale, was von der Natur wohl auch nicht in der Entwicklung des Aales "eingeplant" sein dürfte.


----------



## Sneep (27. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Hallo,

es spricht sehr viel für den Golfstrom als einer der Hauptgründe für den Rückgang des Aales.

Die Glasaalaufkommen schwanken von Jahr zu Jahr ganz erheblich. Deutlich stärker als früher.

Andere Einflüsse und möglichen Ursachen ändern sich zwar auch, aber nicht innerhalb eines Jahres.

Das trifft weder auf die Wasserkraft, den Schwimmblasenparasiten, den Gehalt an PCB und die Fischerei liche Nutzung zu.

Sollte tatsächlich eine Verschiebung des Golfstromes die Hauptursache sein, heißt dass, das wir eine Veränderung kurz- und mittelfristig nicht erreichen können.

Dann muß man  an anderer Stelle versuchen, dass Aale zum Laichen kommen und zumindest in Jahren mit gutem Verlauf des Golfstromes mehr Rückehrer an unsere Küsten kommen um auch 1-2 schlechte Jahre abzufedern.

Die sicherste Methode nichts zu erreichen, ist es auf eine umfassendes Regelunge mit allen Nutzern des Aals zu vertrauen. Einer muß den ersten Schritt tun, das stände uns Anglern gut an. .

Nicht nur der Besatz mit Aalen in Gewässern ohne Abfluss ist nicht mehr zu rechtfertigen, der Aafang ist es auch nicht mehr. Aale sollten nur zu Besatzzwecken in geeignete Fließgewässer dem Bestand entnommen werden.

Da sind die Verbände  und Vereine gefordert auch unpopuläre Entscheidungen zu treffen. 

Kritisiert werden sie ja sowieso.

Denkwürdig auch die Aussage eines ehem. Verbandsvorsitzenden auf meine Schilderung der Aal-Situation an unseren Gewässern?

".....Aale wählen nicht"


SNEEP


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Da sind die Verbände und Vereine gefordert auch unpopuläre Entscheidungen zu treffen.



Du hältst also den durch die Vereine finanzierten Besatz für irrelevant, um den Bestand zu stützen?


----------



## Sledge (27. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Die Problematik mit dem Golfstrom können wir nicht ändern, Parasitenbefall und Kontaminierung ebenfalls nicht. Durch regelmäßigen Besatz können wir den Aalbestand aber mittelfristig in unseren Gewässern halten. Ich meine natürlich die Flußsysteme, vornehmlich die ohne Wasserkrafwerke und starke Verbauung.
Die anderen Faktoren können wir versuchen zu ändern, aber die Aussicht auf Erfolg ist doch sehr gering, was die Kraftwerke, Glasaalfang und Blankaalfischen angeht.
Ich verstehe aber immer noch nicht, warum hier immer wieder nach dem Entnahmeverbot für Angler geschrien wird. Und das auch noch am Besten sofort und als erste Maßnahme.
Das bringt nix, der Besatz würde wegfallen und der Berufsfischer an der Mündung erledigt den Rest.
Ist das wieder nur eine Forderung damit sich einige Leute mit besserem Gewissen ins Bett legen und sagen können, "wir haben ja was getan, ab jetzt sind die Anderen verantwortlich"...
Geht für mich schon wieder in die Richtung wie "schwimmt *natürlich* wieder" bei Zander und co...:q
Es kann doch jeder für sich entscheiden, ob er nun Aale entnimmt oder nicht, reicht das den Gutmenschen wieder nicht aus?
Der Besatz in geschlossene Gewässer wird so lange stattfinden, wie es völlig legal Farmaale zu kaufen gibt, und sich an der Gesetzeslage nix ändert.
Kann man "nicht gut" finden, aber irgendwie müssen die Aufzuchtbetriebe auch nen Euro machen, und auf der anderen Seite sind das die großen Stützen was den vernünftigen Besatz angeht.
Ob dann letztendlich der Aal in ne Kiesgrube besetzt oder 3 Jahre später als Räucheraal verkauft wird, ist für den Bestand völlig unerheblich, weil er eh aus den 40% Vermarktungsanteil stammt, und nicht laichen wird.

@sneep
herrlich einfach gedacht, aber wer finanziert dann die Aufzucht der Glasaale, verbietet den Glasaalfang für die Küche, den Blankaalfang?
Das ist Wunschdenken, wir müssen aber mit der Realität klarkommen.
Die Bestände erst mal so gut es geht über Besatz sichern, hoffen daß sich mittelfristig da was bewegt in den Köpfen der Politiker und dazu noch ne Portion Glück, was die nicht zu beeinflussenden Faktoren angeht.

Besatz durch Gelder der Angler, Entnahmeverbot, und der Berufsfischer schreibt uns dann Weihnachtsgrüße...:m

Gruß sledge#h


----------



## Andal (27. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Und woher soll dieser Besatz dann kommen, wenn immer weniger Nachwuchs die europäischen Küsten erreicht?


----------



## Sledge (27. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Glasaal wird noch reichlich abgefischt, dann vorgezogen usw.
Das ist , wenn es sich auch blöd anhört, die einzige Methode die Mengen an Besatz aufzubringen.
Klar, wenn kein Glasaal mehr an den Küsten ankommt ist Schluß, das hat aber absolut gar nix mit der Entnahme durch Angler zu tun, dann müßte man dem Golfstrom jegliche Veränderung per Gesetz untersagen, Parasiten europaweit verbieten usw.
Sieht aber nicht so schlecht aus, vor 2 Jahren die besten Fänge (Rekordfänge!) seit 15 Jahren (Glasaal) europaweit- auch hier,  Aalpreis bei Aufzuchtbetrieben stabil und fallend,  usw.
In hiesigen Gewässern sehr guter Bestand, alle Größen in Mengen vorhanden.
Es scheint aufwärts zu gehen, was auch die Zahlen belegen, aber es wird ne Weile dauern.
Ach ja, hatte dieses Jahr nicht einen mit dem Parasiten befallenen Aal dabei, letztes Jahr waren es nur 2. Scheint wohl auch gewässer/regionsabhängig zu sein, noch nicht eine Grundel dort gefangen, die sollen ja die Wirte sein.

#h


----------



## Lucioperca17 (28. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Wer weiß, vielleicht kommen in einigen Jahren gar keine Aale mehr hoch und nach 15 Jahren sind alle aus den Fließgewässern verschwunden, so dass die Aale in den abgeschlossenen Gewässern die einzige Grundlage für die Reproduktionsforschung sind.
> In abgeschlossenen Gewässern können die Aale ja durchaus 50 Jahre alt werden.



auch ein guter aspekt!!! #6


----------



## Hezaru (28. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Schwieriges Thema bei dem die Anger m.M. das geringste Problem sind. Der Aal ist ein Opfer der Zivilisation, Verbauungen, WKraftwerke und Glasaalfressen oder Blankaalfischerei.
Windräder werden wegen Milanen oder sonstigen Niederwildfressern nicht genehmigt, bei der Wasserkraft (Turbinen, Fischhäcksler) ist es egal.
Ich bin erstaunt das so viele Angler denken wir sollten hier mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen und das Angeln auf Aal verbieten. Oder den Besatz in Baggerseen. Oder den Besatz in Flüssen bei uns (NBG).
Die Aale die wir hier nicht besetzen werden in Asien gefressen. 1000 Glasaale plus Beilage um satt zu werden?
Oder Wieviele Glasaale müssen auf den Pimxxx geschmiert werden damit es besser wird?
Nee, ab damit in die Baggerseen bei uns


----------



## Ossipeter (28. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Sledge schrieb:


> Glasaal wird noch reichlich abgefischt, dann vorgezogen usw.
> Das ist , wenn es sich auch blöd anhört, die einzige Methode die Mengen an Besatz aufzubringen.
> Klar, wenn kein Glasaal mehr an den Küsten ankommt ist Schluß, das hat aber absolut gar nix mit der Entnahme durch Angler zu tun, dann müßte man dem Golfstrom jegliche Veränderung per Gesetz untersagen, Parasiten europaweit verbieten usw.
> Sieht aber nicht so schlecht aus, vor 2 Jahren die besten Fänge (Rekordfänge!) seit 15 Jahren (Glasaal) europaweit- auch hier,  Aalpreis bei Aufzuchtbetrieben stabil und fallend,  usw.
> ...



und warum gab es heuer keine Glasaale für die Mittelfränkischen Vereine? Trotz Nachfischen der Berufsfischer vor der Mündungen?


----------



## Sneep (29. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Hallo,

Ihr immer mit eurem Besatz.

Besatz ist eine Krücke, wenn einem nichts besseres einfällt oder es keine Alternativen gibt. Die gibt es aber. 

Über die Effizienz des Anglerbesatzes kann man durchaus streiten. Ein Großteil wandert in geschlossene Gewässer. Hier ist jeder besetzte Aal für die Art verloren.

Die Aale die in Gewässer besetzt werden mit 10 WKA mit je 20% Mortalität sind ebenso verloren. 

Beim Fang von Glasaalen gibt es hohe Fang- und Transportschäden. 
Selbst besetzen muss man können.
Wenn ich sehe, wie am hellichten Tag die kleinen Farmaale Eimerweise auf eine flache Kiesbank gesetzt werden, wo sich binnen Minuten eine gewaltige Barschgruppe einfindet, kommen mir Zweifel, ab man jedem Besatzaale anvertrauen sollte.

Vereine besetzen Aale dort, wo die Mitglieder sie fangen wollen, nicht wo sie sinnvollerweise hin gehören. 

Wir sollten ja nicht vergessen, diese Aale sind ja dem Bestand entnommenund sind nicht beliebig verfügbar.

Da bleibt die Frage, wie Ich mehr Blankaale erziele, beim Besatz oder wenn ich den Jungaal selber aufsteigen lasse.
Bei einem Fangverbot würde trotz des wegfallenden Besatzes von Angelvereinen ganz sicher ein positiver Effekt bestehen bleiben. 

Das hat nichts mit Gutmenschentum zu tun, sondern mit der Erkenntnis, dass es so wie bisher  nicht weiter gehen kann.

ES geht hier nicht um Gerechtigkeit und wer wieviel Schuld hat. Hier geht es darum schnell zu handeln.

Sonst haben wir am Ende Recht behalten, haben aber keine Aale mehr.

Die jetzige Debatte ist jedenfalls an Scheinheiliigkeit nicht zu überbieten. Selbt wenn alle Wka abgeschaltet und es ein totales Fangverbot für alle gäbe, würden diese Mitmenschen schon noch irgendwas finden, weswegen die Angler dabei aussen vor bleiben müssen.



@ Sledge

Die Grundeln sind vieles schuld, aber nicht den Befall mit 
_Anguillicoloides crassus_.

Das ist daran zu sehen, dass der Parasit viel eher da war als die Grundeln.

Nach einem komplizierten Zyklus mit verschiedenen Zwischenwirten lebt das das vorletzte Stadium in kleinen Fischen, die dann vom Aal gefressen werden. Das kann aber  jede Art sein, nicht zwangsläufig eine Grundel.



sneeP


----------



## willmalwassagen (29. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Es ist ja nicht so dass die Politik nix tut.
Es gibt eine Eu Regelung, bindend für alle Mitgliedsstaaten zur Wiederherstellung der Aalbestände, wie sie in den Gewässern ohne menschliche Eingriffe wären. Die ist gültig und die EU Staaten werden daran gemessen.
Die Bundesrepublik ist leider der größte Versager bei diesem Programm der EU. Seit Einführung des Programms haben die Aalbestände weiter abgenommen und es ist keine Besserung in Sicht.
Es ist auch geregelt, dass Aale unter 15 cm  nicht exportiert werden dürfen sondern als Besatzaale angeboten werden müssen. Damit wurde der Preis für Glasaale von nahezu 1000 € wieder in betahlbare Regionengebracht mit ca. 100 - 150 €.
Der Hauptschuldige für den Rückgang der Aale ist auch klar erkannt und beschrieben.
Es sind die Wasserkraftanlagen und Kühlwasserpumpen der Kraftwerke. An jedem Wasserkraftwerk sterben ca. 90 % der ankommenden, absteigenden Aale. Da wird die Überlebensrate in den Rheinnebenflüssen beim Abstieg irgenwo bei 1% angesiedelt sein.
Besatz in geschlossene Gewässer spielt  keine Rolle im Gesamtkontex, ebenso sind die Fänge der Angler vernachlässigbar.
Strom aus Wasserkraft  tötet unsere Flüsse gründlich und die Aale alle.
Wozu ?
Für Gewinne der Kraftwerksbetreiber. Das mit dem Ökostrom aus Wasserkraft ist Bullshit erster Sahne. Alle WKA in Deutschland zusammen entsprechen 1 oder 2 großen Gaskraftwerken wie es in Bayern erst kürzlich abgeschaltet wurde weil es nicht rentabel ist.
Der Strom aus den kleinen Waserkraftanlagen hilft ausschließlich dem Anlagenbetreiber.
Also, wenn ihr einen Aal fangen könnt, dann nehmt in mit  und lasst ihn euch schmecken, ohne schlechtes Gewissen.

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=14&ved=0CDAQFjADOApqFQoTCO6atLz7msgCFUlYFAodMVMCVg&url=http%3A%2F%2Fec.europa.eu%2Ftransparency%2Fregdoc%2Frep%2F1%2F2014%2FDE%2F1-2014-640-DE-F1-1.Pdf&usg=AFQjCNEmnTP4dsx3B5ksz_mTVN4n69luYQ&bvm=bv.103388427,d.d24&cad=rja


----------



## BERND2000 (29. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Lustiges Thema.
 Schon die Eingangsfrage ob es moralisch vertretbar sei, zeigt den Wiederspruch.
 Da ist es bei uns nicht so toll mit der Moral.

 Nein es ist nicht vertretbar, weil  so ein Gewässer kein geeigneter Lebensraum für den Aal, in allen seinen Lebensabschnitten darstellt.
 Man könnte es als vorsätzlichen Verstoß gegen den Tierschutz betrachten, Aale in für sie ungeeignete Gewässer zu besetzen.
 Das sie dort alt werden ändert schließlich nichts daran das sie dort irgendwann nur noch eingesperrt sein werden oder halt gezwungen werden ihr Leben auf der Flucht zu verlieren.


 Für Naturschützer verbietet sich so ein Besatz,weil der Aal viel zu gefährdet ist und abwandern muss.
 Für Tierschützer eigentlich auch, wenn Er sich bewusst macht das jeder Aal irgendwann einmal abwandern möchte.

 Die  ganze Aalbesatzförderung unterstützt bestimmt nicht dem Aal, sondern eher dem Aalfang.
 Sei es durch Angler, Fischern oder den Spezis die tonnenweise die Abwandernden Laichfische abfangen, bevor sie ins Meer gelangen.
 (Diese leckeren fetten Aale gehen dann in den Verzehr, auch wenn sie vermutlich oft hochgradig belastet sind.
 Das will nur niemand so genau untersuchen.
 Da untersucht man lieber einzelne mittelgroße Aale)

 Es ist Augenwischerei, so Bestände vorzutäuschen die es eigentlich gar nicht mehr geben würde. 
 Oder eben in vielen Gewässern Wunschbesatz, fern der Gegebenheiten, frei nach Wunsch der Nutzer.

 Wie gut es um die Fischbestände wirklich im deutschen Binnengewässern bestellt ist würde sich sicher zeigen wenn man versuchsweise, mal 10 Jahre jeglichen Fischbesatz unterbinden würde.
 (Bitte nur als Denkmodel betrachten, weil es sicher ein Desaster bei vielen Arten aufzeigen würde)

 Letztendlich zeigt uns der Aal beispielhaft, wie die deutsche Denke wirklich ist. 
 Nutzung der Wasserkraft, der Fischerei, dem Ausbau der Flüsse und vieles mehr,.... wird kaschiert mit dem Erwerb von Fischen aus dem Ausland.


----------



## Lucioperca17 (29. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Lustiges Thema.
> Schon die Eingangsfrage ob es moralisch vertretbar sei, zeigt den Wiederspruch.
> Da ist es bei uns nicht so toll mit der Moral.
> 
> ...



jetzt haust aber nägel rein!!!

als ein gewässer das ungeeignet ist sehe ich ein gewässer wo der fisch nicht abwächst und verkümmert oder sonstiges.
zudem sind unsere Baggerseen -und da sind wir sicher nicht die einzigsten-alle in der nähe von flüssen,gräben,bächen.und da geht immer mal wieder ein Hochwasser durch und die aale können aus dem gewässer raus.
 so what?


----------



## Sledge (29. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

@Ossipeter
Deinen Vorhalt,  dieses Jahr keine Glasaale mehr bekommen zu können, trotz Nachfischen..., kann ich beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen.
Seit 2013 ist die Fangquote für Glasaale jedes Jahr nach wenigen Tagen erreicht, manchmal schon in der 1. Nacht.
Dann ist Ende mit legalem Glasaalfang, wer sollte da also noch nachfischen (dürfen)?
Seit dem Rekordjahr 2013 (Glasaalfang) war jedes Jahr noch ne Steigerung der ankommenden Glasaale zu verzeichnen, das ist doch nicht schlecht, oder?
Klar , zu bekommen sind die nicht einfach im Handel, wenn man zu lange wartet, nicht zeitig bestellt oder einfach Pech hat und nicht berücksichtigt wird. Hat aber nix mit -sind keine mehr an der Küste- zu tun.
Das sind nicht nur statistische Zahlen, das schlägt sich spürbar im Kilopreis nieder, der ist dieses Jahr wieder gesunken beim Schlachtaal (Aufzuchtanlage). Beim Glasaal ändern sich die Preise wöchentlich, liegt aber an Angebot und Nachfrage , da nur sehr begrenzt verfügbar durch die gesetzliche Fangquote.
Der Bestand ist europaweit in vielen Regionen sehr schlecht, erholt sich aber seit mehreren Jahren langsam wieder. Und damit meine ich nicht den Besatz, sondern die an unseren Küsten ankommenden Glasaale die aufsteigen.
Durch Querverbauung( ca 55000 x in Deutschland) fördert man den Aufstieg nicht, kann also sein daß in einigen Regionen einfach nix mehr ankommt, wenn dann auch noch der Besatz wegbleibt...!
Der Bestand ist ja seit den 80ern sehr stark zurückgegangen (über wenigstens 35 Jahre also), da kann man nicht erwarten daß sich nach 3-5 Jahren , seit dem der Aal so in die Öffentlichkeit gerückt ist, alles wieder erholt.
Ohne den hier immer wieder kritisierten Besatz, würde es seit vielen Jahren kaum noch Aal hier geben, totales Entnahmeverbot hin oder her, andere Faktoren würden dafür sorgen. Einige Flüsse haben eine Abwanderungsrate (Blankaal)zwischen 60 und 70%, das ist wesentlich mehr als die geforderten 40%.
Andere liegen weit unter den 40%, da muß man ansetzen oder diese Gewässer nicht mehr besetzen weil ungeeignet.
Über sinnvollen Besatz (auch anderer Fischarten) zu diskutieren führt hier eh zu nix, da kocht jeder sein eigenes Süppchen.

Die Kritiker vom generellen Aalbesatz einfach mal "Aalpost 2015" bei Tante google eingeben.



Gruß sledge#h


----------



## BERND2000 (29. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Sledge schrieb:


> Die Kritiker vom generellen Aalbesatz einfach mal "Aalpost 2015" bei Tante google eingeben.
> Gruß sledge#h


 
 Ja bitte schön.
http://www.aalversandstelle-dfv.de/07post.html

 Vielleicht sollte man aber auch bedenken, wer hinter der Aalpost steckt.
http://www.aalversandstelle-dfv.de/

 Oder wenn eine kritische Betrachtung vom Aalbesatz, Fang und Handel wohl am meisten schädigen würde.

 Meinst nicht, das die Aalpost auch so etwas wie Werbung ist.


----------



## Sledge (29. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Natürlich kann man das vermuten, keine Frage, muß man aber nicht.
Der Artikel war nur gerade greifbar...

Hier mal die Meinung von neutraler, wissenschaftlicher Seite: 
"Zwischenbilanz Brandenburger Aalprojekt"  bei Tante google eingeben.
 Diese Leute wollen bestimmt keine Werbung für Aufzuchtbetriebe machen, aber irgendetwas wird es schon wieder zu meckern geben, wa ?!

@Sneep
Über die Effizienz des Aalbesatzes in Flußsysteme kann man nicht streiten, das ist wissenschaftlich erwiesen!
Nicht ein Großteil, sondern ein verschwindend geringer Teil wird in Gewässer besetzt, die keine Abwanderungsmöglichkeit bieten.
Der Großteil wird überwacht in unsere Flüsse besetzt.

Es gibt nicht einen Negativbeweis, was den Besatz mit Aalen ins Flußsystem angeht.
Die Zahlen der ankommenden Glasaale sind die von offizieller Seite, Bestandserfassung ebenfalls.
Die wären nicht positiv wenn das mit dem Aalbesatz keinen Sinn machen würde. Auch die Zahlen der abwandernden Blankaale sind von offizieller Seite, ohne Besatz gäbe es da nix zu zählen, da die Aufsteiger 12-20 Jahre brauchen bis sie abwandern, und gerade in dieder Zeit der Tiefpunkt beim Bestand (aufsteigender Glaale) erreicht war.
Liegt also auf der Hand, oder?!
Natürlich kann man immer gegen alles sein, aber was kommt dabei heraus?
Nur negieren, aber keine kurzfristig zu realisierende Alternative haben führt zu nix, außer sinnlosen Diskussionen.
Auch die Entnahme für Angler zu verbieten macht keinen Sinn, außer das eigene Gewissen zu beruhigen, so lange die großen Störfaktoren nicht beseitigt werden und der Golfstrom sich anständig verhält.
Wasserkraft, Verbauung, Blankaalfang, Parasiten, Golfstrom, Fischerei, das ist zu viel um ne kurfristige Lösung herbeizuführen. Daher Besatz um Zeit zu gewinnen, bis sich auf politischer Ebene mal etwas regt.

#h


----------



## Ossipeter (29. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Hallo Sledge,
wir bekamen die Mitteilung vom Fischereiverband Mittelfranken, der für alle Vereine des Verbandes, die Glassaale bestellt haben, (Voraussetzung: Fischereirecht an Fließgewässer in Pacht oder in Besitz, die in die Nordsee münden), dass heuer keine Lieferung erfolgen kann, weil es zu wenig Fänge gab.


----------



## Sledge (29. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Fangquote wurde erfüllt, wie auch die letzten 4 Jahre, definitv.
Evtl. hat euer Dealer die schon woanders verhökert, die Nachfrage ist da und Glasaal hat Tages/Wochenpreis, der gut schwankt, da ist mancher Euro zu machen. Vielleicht wurden die auch nur anders verteilt, auf die Aufzuchten.  Gibt ja mehrere solcher Betriebe , einfach da mal nachfragen. Die Aale kommen ja aus F, ES, GB und P , da kann schon mal was schieflaufen :q
Hier der Aufzuchtbetrieb verkauft z.B. gar keine Glasaale mehr, Transportschäden, hohe Sterblichkeit usw. Vorgezogene Farmaale hat er alledings noch genug, die sind nicht mehr so empfindlich. 

#h


----------



## BERND2000 (29. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Sledge schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man das vermuten, keine Frage, muß man aber nicht.
> Der Artikel war nur gerade greifbar...
> 
> Hier mal die Meinung von neutraler, wissenschaftlicher Seite:
> ...



 Du verstehst echt nicht das es vorrangig immer nur um die Interessen der Nutzung geht, wa ?:q

 Ach ja, noch so eine Kritische Stimme.
https://www.ti.bund.de/de/infothek/...ler=11&cHash=987a6682d3eb5a546c4938320400ec6c

 Sorry, Besatzmaßnahmen sollten nie zu Regel werden.
 Das wirkt ähnlich wie bei Subventionen, man fördert Fehlentwicklungen und verzögert weitere notwendige Veränderungen.
 Fakt ist das Glasaalfang, Handel, Aufzucht, Aalbesatz  und Fischerei, wohl auch einer der Gründe des Rückganges des Aales ist.
 Genau diesen Bereich hält man nun durch Subventionen bei uns am Leben.
 Am Ende zählt aber für den Aal nur, wie viele Aale erfolgreich zum Ablaichen kommen.
 Aalbesatz kann sicher helfen, nur müssen sie auch erfolgreich abwandern und laichen können.
 Ergo fehlt da bislang der wahre Wille dem Aal zu helfen, wenn das nicht sichergestellt wird.
 Ich denke wirklich dem Aal wäre mehr geholfen, wenn man das Geld als Ausgleich genutzt hätte die Fischerei auf die Blank-Aale zu unterbinden.
 Nur national bringt so etwas keine Vorteile.

 Brutaler wäre ein Verbot des Aalbesatzes, dann aber wäre für viele Fischer, oder auch Angler so oder so Sense.
 Dann gäbe es zwar weniger Aale, aber auch deutlich geringere Verluste.

 Ich kenne die Weser recht gut, ein Fuß dem Fachkräfte eine viel bessere Abwanderung errechnet haben als die geforderten 40%, die andere Flüsse kaum erreichen.

 Seltsam, weder Rhein noch Elbe sind so mit Wehren, Wasserkraft oder Aal-Hamen zerstückelt.
 Im Vergleich zur Weser sind die beiden Ströme unverbaut und ohne Nutzung der Wasserkraft.#c
 Im Rhein geht es hunderte Km ohne Wehr und Wasserkraftnutzung stromauf.
 In der Elbe steht mit Geesthacht ein Wehr im Weg, ohne Wasserkraftnutzung und super Fischwegen.
 In der Weser stehen auf so einer Strecke dann 6 (?) Wehre, mit Wasserkraftnutzung + Aalfang auf halber Breite und Fischwegen, die diesen Namen nicht verdienen.
 Erstaunlich das die Weser die 40 % so locker schaffte, wa?


----------



## willmalwassagen (30. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Wenn das so ist an der Weser, sind die Daten vermutlich gefälscht oder die Ausgangsdaten wurden manipuliert.
Da stehe ich notfalls auch mit Namen und Anschrift zu dieser Aussage.


----------



## rippi (30. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist an der Weser, sind die Daten vermutlich gefälscht oder die Ausgangsdaten wurden manipuliert.
> Da stehe ich notfalls auch mit Namen und Anschrift zu dieser Aussage.



Dann schreibe mir deinen Namen und Anschrift per PN!


----------



## Sledge (30. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

@Bernd 2000

Ohne die Interessen der Nutzung kein Besatz (Bestand, abwandernde Blankaale), ist doch recht einfach, oder?

Dann lieber keinen Besatz und keinen Bestand mehr, nö?!
Wie du doch selbst erkannt hast, "fehlt der wahre Wille dem Aal zu helfen", und das nicht seit gestern. Nicht der Wille fehlt, sondern die Interessen kollidieren (Kohle!)
Was meinst du wohl was ganz kurzfristig passiert, wenn nicht mehr besetzt wird , und mit den für den Besatz eingeplanten Glasaalen geschieht, mal darüber nachgedacht?
Du meinst also, das Geld für den Besatz den Blanklaalfischern überweisen, und dann erholen sich unsere Bestände von allein, wa?!
Sehr interessanter Vorschlag!|kopfkrat
Nun mal ehrlich , ohne Besatz kein Bestand, ohne Bestand kein abwandernder Blankaal. Willst du die Blankaalfischer dafür finanziell entschädigen, daß sie die Fische nicht fangen, die es dann eh kaum noch gibt? Geiler Job den die dann haben,ein paar Jahre würde das noch gehen, dann wäre aber Sense. ...!:q
Man müßte tatsächlich den Blankaalfang einschränken, aber auf keinen Fall auf Kosten des Besatzes!

Es scheint ja einigen hier ein echter Dorn im Auge zu sein, daß noch auf Aal gefischt/geangelt wird. Sowohl die Berufsfischer als auch die Angler sorgen für Besatz und erhalten die Bestände, zusätzlich zur Eu-Förderung. Nach Abzug der Fänge wandern immer noch Blankaale ab (teilweise weit ü der angestrebten erforderichen Menge), und es kommen seit ca 4 Jahren immer mehr Glasaale an (scheint hier völlig ignoriert zu werden). Wir können also ein + verzeichnen, kann wohl so falsch nicht sein der Weg, oder?
Lies dir mal die Stellungnahme vom Ministerium für Landwirtschaft, Umwelt u. Verbraucherschutz /Institut für Binnenfischerei durch. Ohne Besatz hätten wir schon seit vielen Jahren keine zählbaren Bestände mehr.
Das wäre natürlich besser, dann könnte man nen Haken hinter machen und feddich, nö?! Lieber keine Aale, das aber auf "natürlichem" Weg, als einen Bestand der durch Menschen geschaffen wurde, oder wie siehst du das?
Viele Faktoren die den Aalbestand so dezimiert haben, sind durch Menschen entstanden, also muß man da auch eingreifen, um das wieder hinzubiegen. Da reicht es bei weitem nicht aus, die Blankaalfischerei zu unterbinden, das ist lediglich ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein. Man kann nur das tun, was auch kurzfristig realisierbar ist (Besatz). Oder glaubst du vielleicht wirklich, wenn der Besatz ausbleibt, verschwinden Kraftwerke, Querverbauung usw auch über Nacht?   Glaubst du ernsthaft daß sich bei Wasserkraft, Verbauung usw dann in den letzten 20 Jahren mehr geändert hätte als bis jetzt ?
Die Probleme zu beseitigen ist nicht in 2-3 Jahren zu bewältigen, wenn das überhaupt gelingt.
Daher ist der derzeitige Weg der einzig vernünftige, wenn man Zeit gewinnen muß und doch noch auf eine Lösung hofft.
Klar, gesunden Bestand nur auf natürlichem Weg (aufsteigende Glasaale)wäre die optimale Lösung, ist aber leider nicht erreichbar in absehbarer Zeit.
Wunschdenken und die Realität, da tun sich viele schwer mit...
Fakten werden ignoriert, die offiziellen Zahlen werden angeweifelt, aber auf lange Zeit nicht realisierbare, idealistische "Alternativen" immer wieder zu besten gegeben, während das was positiv erreicht wurde zum Teil verteufelt wird.
Schon komisch hier, aber lustig wie so einige Leute ticken:q

Gruß Sledge#h


----------



## Sharpo (30. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Kaftwerke und diverse andere Verbauungen wird man garantiert nicht wieder abreissen.
Da steckt einfach zuviel Geld drin und hinter.

Sollte jedem eigentlich klar.

Im Grunde hätte es nie solch eine Verbauung geben dürfen.

Rückbau auf Jahrzehnte im Grunde ausgeschlossen.

Da kann es nur den Besatz mit Aale geben.
Ist das kleinere Übel.


----------



## BERND2000 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Sledge schrieb:


> @Bernd 2000
> 
> Wunschdenken und die Realität, da tun sich viele schwer mit...
> Fakten werden ignoriert, die offiziellen Zahlen werden angeweifelt, aber auf lange Zeit nicht realisierbare, idealistische "Alternativen" immer wieder zu besten gegeben, während das was positiv erreicht wurde zum Teil verteufelt wird.
> ...


 
 Das kann man auch umgekehrt betrachten.
 Nach über 30 Jahren praktischer Erfahrung mit dem Besatz und Erhalt von Wanderfischen auch Aalen, betrachtet man es halt kritischerer.
 Schon weil man ja selbst schon genug Fehler gemacht hat, die man aber auch nur durch selbstkritische Betrachtung wahrnimmt.
 Eine Zeitspanne nach der Fachkräfte oft in den Ruhestand gehen.|kopfkrat

 Erhalte Dier Deinen Glauben, das es den Aalen hilft.
 Der Aalbesatz ist nicht unproblematisch, Er wird den Aalbestand nur helfen wenn man Ihn stetig hinterfragt und nicht nur in gut oder falsch trennt.
 Ein solcher Eingriff in die Natur ergibt zwangsweise die Möglichkeit viele Fehler zu machen, vor allem wenn man nicht alles stetig weiter hinterfragt. 
 Ich denke nicht, das wir ausreichend Wissen über den Aal haben.
 Vieles ist noch unbekannt, noch mehr ist aber den Einzelnen Akteuren oft unbekannt.
 Transportverluste, Überbesatz, Krankheiten, Fremdarten, Parasiten, falsch gewählte Besatzstellen, unpassende Besatzfischgröße, Geschlechterverteilung, möglicherweise auch falsche Aalstämme, zusätzliche Verluste beim Abstieg und vieles mehr, alles Probleme die so erst entstehen , wenn versucht wird nach zu helfen.



 Ein Gutes aber hat die Aalbesatzförderung auf jeden Fall, die Glasaale gehen nicht mehr in Mengen nach Asien.

 Aber Wir sollten endlich zurückkehren zum Thema.
 Zu den Aalen halt, die noch nach Jahrzehnten mit großen Augen auf Möglichkeit zur Abwanderung aus Ihrem Besatzgewässer warten.

 Mit erstaunen las ich da mal über Jemanden, der sich Ihrer erbarmte und sie mit eigenen Reusen in der Freizeit, in Privatgewässern  fing um sie dann am Rhein freizusetzen.
 Auch so etwas gibt es.|bigeyes#6
 Er bemerkte dabei das die Schwanzflossen dieser alten Fische oft auszipfelten, was allen unbekannt zu sein scheint. 
 Soweit zum Thema wie viel wir vom Aal wissen.


----------



## Sledge (30. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Da sind wir doch gar nicht mehr weit auseinander, Risiken bestehen, keine Frage.
Ist aber immer noch besser als die Bestände bewußt aussterben zu lassen. Den Versuch ist es wert und es funktioniert ja schon seit vielen Jahren sehr gut .
Reusen in private Gewässer legen kann mitunter auch Risiken bergen, nicht jeder Eigentümer versteht den Gedanken dahinter sofort, oder billigt diesen...:q

#h


----------



## BERND2000 (30. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Na wer so etwas im Netz vorstellt, hat sich wohl die Genehmigung des Eigentümers der Aale eingeholt.:q

 Fakt ist eben das solche Aale dann auch Eigentum sind.
 In diesem Fall aber verpflichtet Eigentum halt nicht, sie selbst zu befreien.:q
 Man stelle sich vor Tierschützer würden heimlich Reusen legen um Aale zu befreien.


----------



## Sledge (30. September 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Du vermutest daß der sich die Genehmigung geholt hat, bei den "richtigen" Tierschützern sind aber auch gaaanz andere Vögel unterwegs...:q


----------



## Lucioperca17 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Kaftwerke und diverse andere Verbauungen wird man garantiert nicht wieder abreissen.
> Da steckt einfach zuviel Geld drin und hinter.
> 
> Sollte jedem eigentlich klar.
> ...



darum wurden ja in den letzten jahren auch immer mehr und v.a. bessere Fischtreppen gebaut.leider funktionieren diese oft nicht.das sollte man lieber den kraftwerkbesitzern vorschreiben und besser nachkontrollieren.regelmässig die Fischtreppen abfischen und dokumentieren.oft handeln die stromwerke nur nach Kommerz und lassen die wehre und turbinen auf und ab und laufen wie und wann sie es wollen.ob die Fischtreppen dann blank liegen und die fische verenden ist denen dann egal...da muss man ansetzen und nicht ob ein prozentteil des aalbesatzes in geschlossenen Gewässern landet.
eine Fischtreppe die tagelang brach liegt bei 30 grad ist dann ein geschlossenes Gewässer von ganz andrer 
Dimension.


----------



## BERND2000 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Lucioperca17 schrieb:


> darum wurden ja in den letzten jahren auch immer mehr und v.a. bessere Fischtreppen gebaut.leider funktionieren diese oft nicht.das sollte man lieber den kraftwerkbesitzern vorschreiben und besser nachkontrollieren.regelmässig die Fischtreppen abfischen und dokumentieren.oft handeln die stromwerke nur nach Kommerz und lassen die wehre und turbinen auf und ab und laufen wie und wann sie es wollen.ob die Fischtreppen dann blank liegen und die fische verenden ist denen dann egal...da muss man ansetzen und nicht ob ein prozentteil des aalbesatzes in geschlossenen Gewässern landet.
> eine Fischtreppe die tagelang brach liegt bei 30 grad ist dann ein geschlossenes Gewässer von ganz andrer
> Dimension.


 
 Du beschreibst Schwellwasserbetrieb.
So etwas betrifft aber doch wohl eher kleinere Nebenflüsse und Anlagen die sehr auf Stromerzeugung ausgerichtet geplant und errichtet wurden.
 Große entscheidende Anlagen wurden aus anderen Gründen gebaut, die Stromerzeugung ist eher nebensächlich.

 Die entscheidenden Anlagen ermöglichen den Hochwasserschutz und der Schifffahrt.
 Das sind dann die Anlagen in den Strömen.
 Bauherr und Betreiber sind dann eben nicht die bösen Wasserkraftnutzer.

 Nö der "Böse", das ist oft die öffentliche Hand oft selbst.
 Der Staat mit seinen Bundesbehörden, schafft es nicht sich selbst zu überwachen.
 Wir haben ein Verursacher Prinzip in Deutschland, wo jeder für verursachte Schäden aufkommen muss.
 Wasserkraftbetreiber z.B zahlen oft Entschädigungen was den Nutzern zwar hilft, nicht aber den Fischen und Gewässern.

 Teilweise aber verabschiedet sich der Staat aus Seiner Aufgabe als Verursacher Nachzubessern.
 Das wälzt man gerne auf die Industrie oder Wasserkraft ab.
 Aber oft ist dieser eben gar nicht der Verursacher.

 Erstaunlich also, das wir vom Verursacher, gleichzeitig die Überwachung erwarten.

 |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## BERND2000 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Kaftwerke und diverse andere Verbauungen wird man garantiert nicht wieder abreissen.
> Da steckt einfach zuviel Geld drin und hinter.
> 
> Sollte jedem eigentlich klar.
> ...


 
 Schön das ich Dich da widerlegen kann.


 Ich weiß ja nicht wo Du lebst, aber es ist erstaunlich wie viel "Wenige" schon bewegt haben.
 Schade aber das es nur so wenige sind.

 Wenigstens in Norddeutschland hat sich da wirklich viel verbessert. Wehre wurden beseitigt, Pässe errichtet und ganze Flussläufe neu gestaltet.
 Das läuft hier auch längst nicht mehr nur über die Angler und Nuturschutzverbände, da arbeiten auch Kreise, Landwirte, Wasserbodenverbände oder auch mal Wasserkraftbetreiber selbst dran. 
 Schwieriger und langsamer bewegen sich da dann schon die Verwaltungsbeamten der Bundesbehörden.
 Bedeutet, die Wehre in den Strömen blieben das Problem, in den Nebengewässern tat sich längst Gewaltiges.
 (Wenigstens in meiner Region, sind die meisten Wehre längst umgebaut weiterer Umbau ist in Planung.

 Vor 30 Jahren habe ich eher so gedacht wie Du, nie hätte ich mir vorstellen können, wie einfach und schnell plötzlich doch alles auch besser werden kann.

 Manchmal rennt man halt gegen die Wand, manchmal öffnen sich aber auch plötzlich Türen und es ergeben sich ganz neue Möglichkeiten.
 So habe ich es halt auch schon erlebt, das ein durch Ausbau beschädigter, bislang schlechter Fischpass mal eben innerhalb einer Woche repariert und deutlich verbessert wurde, so das er nun nach Jahrzehnten wirklich recht brauchbar funktioniert.
 Ich verstehe halt wenig von Wasserbau oder Verwaltungswesen, aber auch Verwaltungsbeamte oder Wasserbauer verstehen nicht unbedingt viel von Fischwanderungen.
 Trifft man sich aber gemeinsam vor Ort, kann es sein, das ein Austausch zu Wahrnehmung von Problemen und folgend zu Lösungen führt.
 Vieles ergibt sich halt zufällig und plötzlich.

 Das hat halt nicht viel gekostet, weil zufällig Maschinen, Beton und Arbeiter so oder so vor Ort waren.

 Der Verwaltungsaufwand wäre sicher, ungleich teurer und langjähriger gewesen.#t

 Es ist also wie immer, man muss Probleme ansprechen und auch reden.
 (Auch wenn es nervt, oder angreifend einmal im bösem Ton ist)

 Wer das nicht macht, weil er nicht an Besserung glaubt, der ist immer auch mitschuldig am dann bleibenden Zustand.
 Im freundlichsten Fall duldet er ja Dinge die Er für falsch hält.
 Schließlich weiß er ja von Problemen, die die Gegenseite vielleicht gar nicht kennt.

 Die wenigsten Menschen schädigen bewusst die Natur, oft ist es eben wirklich nur Unwissen.
 Von den Wasserbauern wird auch keiner die Schuld haben wollen, das Arten verschwinden.
 (Z.B erlebt, das ein Wasserbauer aussagte Er habe ich extra bei Fachkräften Rat geholt wann Er einen entscheidenden Fischpass Wochenlang trockenlegen könne. Im Spätsommer würden keine Fische wandern wäre seine Info.
 Da kannst Du nur verzweifeln an solchen Fachkräften.)
 Redet man, versuchen fast alle Menschen in Ihren Möglichkeiten zu helfen.

*Da kann Jeder mithelfen.*
Je nach eigenen Möglichkeit, kann er Probleme Ansprechen, Einfluss nehmen, Gelder bewilligen, etwas öffentlich kommentieren, Einfordern, Aufklären, Infos weiterleiten und vieles mehr....


----------



## Lucioperca17 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Du beschreibst Schwellwasserbetrieb.
> So etwas betrifft aber doch wohl eher kleinere Nebenflüsse und Anlagen die sehr auf Stromerzeugung ausgerichtet geplant und errichtet wurden.
> Große entscheidende Anlagen wurden aus anderen Gründen gebaut, die Stromerzeugung ist eher nebensächlich.
> 
> ...



na ja was heisst da die entscheidenden anlagen?
 ich rede von Neckar.und wenn sie in unseren turbinen zerhäckselt werden kommen die aale ja gar nicht bis zu deinen anlagen...


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Richtig. Man schaue sich einmal folgende Liste aller Neckarwehre an:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_Neckarstaustufen

Dazu ist das Ding größtenteils ein komplett ausgebaggerter = so ziemlich strukturloser und potthässlicher Betonkanal. 

Auf weiten Strecken mit fast gar keiner Strömung (wenn nicht grade Hochwasser etc. ist).

Wer da von Natur redet und sich irgendwelche von allein eintretenden Artenwunder (nicht nur bei Aalen, natürlich) ohne Besatzmaßnahmen erhofft, ist - mit Verlaub gesagt - ein Öko-Romantiker.

Von daher: Als Neckar-Angler sollte man für jeden Fisch dankbar sein, der dem "Fluss" besetzend zugeführt wird.

Andernfalls schwimmt da wohl irgendwann fast gar nix mehr drin rum - und sonst ändert sich nix.

Es wird zwar stellenweise schon ein wenig renaturiert - aber in der Neckar-Gesamtheit mit ihrer Extremverbauung gesehen bislang nur ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein.

Ich glaube kaum, dass die ganzen Wehre und Turbinenanlagen verschwinden werden.


----------



## BERND2000 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Richtig. Man schaue sich einmal folgende Liste aller Neckarwehre an:
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_Neckarstaustufen
> 
> ...



Es gibt am Neckar 27 Schleusen.|bigeyes
Na dann wohl auch Wehre und Wasserkraft.

Passt doch bestens zum Thema "Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten", nicht besser als sie in geschlossene Baggerseen zu setzen.



Sorry, mit entscheidenden Anlagen meine ich die Anlagen in den Strömen, wobei es die Untersten sind die wirklich entscheidend sind.

 Ich schreib mal so, meistens reichte/reicht schon ein Querverbau um die Wanderungen der Wanderfische ernsthaft zu behindern.
Das kann schon das Aus bedeuten.

 Nachtrag:
 Bei 307 Wehren ist der Betreiber das W.S.A, das wenigstens gibt das Amt selbst an.

 Wenn es in Deutschland also Probleme beim Aufstieg von Wanderfischen gibt, dann doch wohl, weil der BUND das verursachte. So wie er eben zuletzt die Wasserkraft förderte, ohne gleichzeitig die Fischwanderungen sicher zustellen.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (5. Oktober 2015)

BERND2000 schrieb:


> Es gibt am Neckar 27 Schleusen.|bigeyes
> Na dann wohl auch Wehre und Wasserkraft.
> 
> Passt doch bestens zum Thema "Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten", nicht besser als sie in geschlossene Baggerseen .


In Baggerseen können die Aale uralt werden, nach einer WKA nicht. Für die Arterhaltung ist beides schlecht und wird vielfach praktiziert.


----------



## Lucioperca17 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Richtig. Man schaue sich einmal folgende Liste aller Neckarwehre an:
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_der_Neckarstaustufen
> 
> ...



das trifft aber auf unseren teil,also den Oberlauf überhaupt nicht zu.hier laichen sogar die nasen und bafos ( bafos in den nebenbächen) und die Quappen siedeln sich gerade wieder an.zudem hats äschen...
nichtsdestotrotz hats alle paar km ein wehr,in rottenburg z.b. sogar zwei.an letzterem wurde aber vor 2-3 jahren eine aalrutsche installiert parallel zu den turbinen.erfolg ist fraglich.
bei uns hats auch Schmerlen,schneider,elritzen,koppen und Stichlinge.


----------



## Lucioperca17 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Es gibt am Neckar 27 Schleusen.|bigeyes
> Na dann wohl auch Wehre und Wasserkraft.
> 
> Passt doch bestens zum Thema "Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten", nicht besser als sie in geschlossene Baggerseen zu setzen.
> ...



warum???


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



> das trifft aber auf unseren teil,also den Oberlauf überhaupt nicht zu


Klar, weiß ich - da oben isses noch weitaus natürlicher, schöner und artenreicher.

Ich meinte damit die schiffbar gemachte "Industriestrecke" ab Plochingen.

Da kommt ein (Turbinen-) Wehr mit Schleuse nach dem anderen.


----------



## BERND2000 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Lucioperca17 schrieb:


> warum???


 
Ich Antworte Dier einfach mal philosophisch...

 Ist wie ein Baum, er stirbt wenn man den Stamm absägt, nicht aber beim Verlust eines kleineren Astes.
 Aber auch wenn der Baum schon Tod ist, ist er immer noch voller Leben.
 Die Fischwanderungen kann man ähnlich Verstehen wie den Nährstoff und Wassertransport eines Baumes.
 So etwas kann durchaus Systemrelevant für viel mehr sein.

 Spinnen wir so mal weiter, lange war es egal, ob man nun einzelne Bäume im Wald fällte.
 Aber, es wurden immer mehr Bäume im Umland gefällt, so das gleich der ganze Wald verschwand.
 Dem Aal scheint das nicht zu bekommen.

 Aber vereinfacht könnte man auch sagen, das es für Absteigende Fische egal ist durch wie viele Anlagen sie lebend hindurch kamen, wenn die letzte sie dann doch noch tötet.
 Da müssen zuletzt halt Alle noch durch.


----------



## Lucioperca17 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ich Antworte Dier einfach mal philosophisch...
> 
> Ist wie ein Baum, er stirbt wenn man den Stamm absägt, nicht aber beim Verlust eines kleineren Astes.
> Aber auch wenn der Baum schon Tod ist, ist er immer noch voller Leben.
> ...



für die aale bei uns sind die wehre hier genauso relevant.
 wenn sie da zerhäckselt werden ist es egal was danach noch kommt.und dass die aale bis in die kleinesten nebenflüsschen aufsteigen dürfte bekannt sein.


----------



## BERND2000 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Lucioperca17 schrieb:


> für die aale bei uns sind die wehre hier genauso relevant.
> wenn sie da zerhäckselt werden ist es egal was danach noch kommt.


 
 Klingt ja so, als wenn Aale mehrheitlich von ganz oben abwandern würden.:q
 Dem ist aber nicht so, in den unteren Anlagen sind es  Tonnen, die dort in einzelnen Nächten abwandern.
 (Das lässt sich gut belegen, weil einzelne Fangstellen durchaus weit mehr als 1000kg in einer Nacht abfangen)

 Es würde ohne Besatz, vermutlich keine Aale mehr bei Euch geben, die nun zerhäckselt werden.
 Wer sie dort trotzdem besetzt nimmt das bewusst  in Kauf.


 So wie es ähnlich auch beim Besetz geschlossener Gewässer, der Mast, oder der Fischerei auf Blankaale in Kauf genommen wird, das diese Tiere dann als Laicher ausfallen.
 Ist nicht anders als sie gleich als Glasaal zu verspeisen, da aber leiden sie weniger und die Verluste sind geringer.:q

 Die eigentliche Frage ist doch, ob es moralisch vertretbar ist.

 Für Menschen die Aale fangen wollen oder regional versuchen einen früheren Naturzustand künstlich zu erhalten,...Ja.
 Aber wenn es um den Erhalt der Aale als Art geht ,....Nein.


----------



## Lucioperca17 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



bernd2000 schrieb:


> klingt ja so, als wenn aale mehrheitlich von ganz oben abwandern würden.:q
> dem ist aber nicht so, in den unteren anlagen sind es tonnen, die dort in einzelnen nächten abwandern.
> (das lässt sich gut belegen, weil einzelne fangstellen durchaus weit mehr als 1000kg in einer nacht abfangen)
> 
> ...



171717


----------



## Jose (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

*Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?
*

Oh, wie mich dieser trööt nervt.
erstmal wieder was "moralisches". supi
dann das zerrissensein zwischen "aal-haben-wollen" und "bin-aal-schützer".
dann das "schuld sind...", eben, alle! die einen weniger, die anderen mehr. ist klar.
ich beglückwünsche hier schon mal den angler, der den letzten aal fängt.

jau, dieser trööt irritiert mich, in seiner sachkenntnis, in seinen rechtfertigungen und allen anderen "logeleien um's ei".

was mir bleibt ist die frage, ist es moralisch ok, wenn ich ohne möglichkeit mich zu reproduzieren aale besetze?

jaja, deutsch sprack, zeigt aber auch manchmal einfachen irrsinn auf...


----------



## Sledge (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Ob du dich nun reproduzierst oder nicht ist mir egal, Hauptsache du besetzt Aaaaaal...:q:m

#h


----------



## BERND2000 (8. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Lucioperca17 schrieb:


> 171717
> .......nur dass man halt von einem kg glasaal genauso satt wird wie von einem 2pf-aal.und warum sollte dieser im see gelitten haben?
> 
> die eigentliche frage ist doch, ob es moralisch vertretbar ist.
> ...



 Die Frage stellt sich nur wenn man versucht ehrlich,  den Umgang mit Glasaalen (Wildfänge, keine Zuchtfische) zu hinterfragen. Ehrlichkeit ist wohl oft das Wichtigste wenn es darum geht Nutzung und Schutz von Wildfischen zu verbinden.
 Ich finde die Frage ob es moralisch berechtigt ist Aale ohne Abwanderungsmöglichkeit zu besetzen völlig berechtigt.
 Ich denke es ist unmoralisch, aber welcher Mensch handelt denn nur moralisch?
 Die gefährlichsten Menschen sind dann die, welche die Wahrheiten verdrehen, bis Ihr tun Ihnen dann selbst moralisch erscheint.
 Die machen nie etwas falsch und sind sich auch nie einer Schuld bewusst.
 Besser erscheint es mir, wenn man sich der eigenen auch unmoralischen Handlung bewusst ist.
 (Ähnlich der Problematik: Angeln, Tierschutz und ein zurücksetzen von Fängen) 
 Bedeutet ich habe bei vielen Dingen die ich mache ein schlechtes Gewissen und das erhält einem die Nachdenklichkeit und Selbstkritik.

 Du betrachtest es über die Nutzung, als Nahrung ist 1kg Aal halt mehr als ein Glasaal.(Bei Leiden sind wir dann beim Tierschutzgedanken)
 Nur ist der 1Kg Aal ohne Abwanderungsmöglichkeit, für den Erhalt des Aales nichts mehr wert, jeder Glasaal in Freiheit, ist dann ungleich viel wertvoller. 

 So lange es ausreichend Glasaale gibt, ist es also vertretbar sie in solche Gewässer oder Farmen abzuzweigen, oder eben auch gleich zu essen.
 Und solange Glasaale oder Laichtiere noch  tonnenweise gefangen werden können/dürfen, scheint es ja ausreichend zu geben.

 Bleibt zu hoffen das unsere Nachbarländer uns also immer schön weiter versorgen und es beim Glasaal weiter bergauf geht.


----------



## Koalabaer (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade eine aktuelle Studie zum Aal vom Binnenfischerei Institut Potsdam gelesen, hier geht es speziell um die Aale im Elebe/Havel-Gebiet .
> Wie gesagt wir haben hier nicht das Problem der Wasserkraft, wie in anderen BL und die Verbauung ist auch nicht so extrem, aber trotzdem interessant, was die Mortalität der Aale betrifft:
> 
> ausgehend vom Besatz mit Glasaalen ( wenn ich das richtig interpretieren konnte):
> ...




hier zum nachlesen: http://www.landesanglerverband-bdg.de/sites/default/files/bilder/MAng/2015/MAng-03-2015.pdf

ab Seite 37

und hier dann weiter: http://www.landesanglerverband-bdg.de/sites/default/files/bilder/MAng/2015/MAng-04-2015.pdf

ab Seite 40



Gruß Jörg


----------



## BERND2000 (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Die scheinbare Stabilisierung der aalbestände hat sich aber auch nur durch die Steigerung der Besatzmenge von
> ca. 2,2kg/ha Glasaal ergeben
> 
> Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


 
 Schreck, 2,2 Kg Glasaal und ha.
 Kam mir ein bisschen viel vor, wenn sonst 0,05 - 0,2 Kg/ha empfohlen werden.

 Richtig steht da im Text:
Nicht zuletzt​ aufgrund der insgesamt deutlich höheren​ Aalbesatzmengen erzielen die Erwerbsfischer​ im Untersuchungsgebiet mit aktuell​ 2,2 Kilogramm/Hektar jedoch mehr als doppelt​ so hohe *Aalerträge* wie ihre Berufskollegen​ im übrigen Elbeeinzugsgebiet (1,0 Kilogramm/​ Hektar im Jahr 2010.

Nicht das sich da noch jemand ermutigt sieht, KG-weise Glasaale je ha zu besetzen.
Auch das war ein Fehler, der zu unnötig hohen Verlusten führte.


----------



## Sledge (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Moin Bernd.

Du bist aber wieder kleinlich, Besatz/Ertrag..., ist das nicht das Gleiche...:q:m

#h


----------



## phirania (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Das ist aber auch keine feine Art,den Aal einzuführen....:q#d
Moralisch OK auf jedenfall nicht.#d

http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A7x9UnDhzClWJUQAGzNfCwx.;_ylu=X3oDMTBydWpobjZlBHNlYwNzcgRwb3MDMQRjb2xvA2lyMgR2dGlkAw--/RV=2/RE=1445608801/RO=10/RU=http%3a%2f%2fwww.20min.ch%2fpanorama%2fnews%2fstory%2f21337056/RK=0/RS=Ebf5YW5g4st93kcO_DZumunT0cU-


----------



## Lucioperca17 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



phirania schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch keine feine Art,den Aal einzuführen....:q#d
> Moralisch OK auf jedenfall nicht.#d
> 
> http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A7x9UnDhzClWJUQAGzNfCwx.;_ylu=X3oDMTBydWpobjZlBHNlYwNzcgRwb3MDMQRjb2xvA2lyMgR2dGlkAw--/RV=2/RE=1445608801/RO=10/RU=http%3a%2f%2fwww.20min.ch%2fpanorama%2fnews%2fstory%2f21337056/RK=0/RS=Ebf5YW5g4st93kcO_DZumunT0cU-



link funzt nich.um was geht's?


----------



## BERND2000 (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Doch der Link geht.

 >>>click here und dann kannst Du Ihn lesen.


----------



## Lucioperca17 (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Doch der Link geht.
> 
> >>>click here und dann kannst Du Ihn lesen.




 so eine ..... der typ.


----------



## phirania (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aalbesatz ohne Reproduktionsmöglichkeiten moralisch ok?*

Nun ja wems Spass macht.#c
Jeder mag sein Tier eben auf Andere weise.:q


----------

